# Who's the most famous person you've ever met?



## whisteria

I was in the usa one year and we decided to go and see tombstone,
We we're told to use the truck stops as they gave good value for money ref meals,

Well true to form we'd enjoyed our first meal of the day and as we made our way to the hire car my wife decided she needed the loo after all 
and so i said in a loudish voice "i'll see you in the car"  And then i continued a few steps to this hire car
As i got nearer to the car a voice from an old truck parked next to us rang out and it said "love your scouse twang"

I looked at the driver and it was Paul Mc cartney and his then wife Linda,
At first i wasn't sure if it was him or not because he was a bit rough looking but it was him and we exchanged views on our home land and liverpool,

When my wife returned paul and family's truck was just driving away, my wife asked who i was talking to,  "Paul and Linda McCartney" I replied,

What out here in this dusty place "Dont think so"

She never did believe me.

Have you met anyone famous?


----------



## Warrigal

Not that famous but Brian Mulroney, the then PM of Canada, came over and shook my hand when we were outside the parliament house in Ottawa. He was obviously in campaign mode at the time. It was so unexpected that I was dumbstruck.


----------



## applecruncher

Ernest Hemingway

I was 5 years old, and although the memory is foggy I do remember it.

A close friend of my aunt was housekeeper/maid for a college professor and his wife in the small town I was born in. I spent a lot of time with my aunt, but for whatever reason I spent one night with her friend. The house was huge (it had an elevator) and quite beautiful.

Turns out they were hosting Hemingway for the weekend. Of course I had no idea who he was. Late that night I was thirsty, so I snuck out of bed and tip-toed into the main kitchen to get some juice. Imagine my surprise when I saw a man sitting at the table. I started to run, but he called me back, asked my name and when I told him I was thirsty he got me a small glass of juice.

Later when my aunt picked me up I told her about it. She explained the man was very famous. Indeed, he most certainly was. (The previous year he had won the Nobel Prize for literature.)


----------



## Josiah

Hillary Clinton several times during her years as First Lady of Arkansas.


----------



## NancyNGA

Jimmy Carter.    Don't know if you'd call it *met* though.  Shook hands in a long greeting line, 
when he was running for President in 1976.


----------



## applecruncher

Oops….forgot 

Alex Haley

He was doing a book signing and answering questions at a bookstore in 1976.  His book _“Roots” _had been published, but the following year it was a TV blockbuster….and the rest is history.


----------



## RadishRose

Art Garfunkel in the bar area of a local small CT town restaurant. He was teaching math at the local high school there and came in with some other people. The place was abuzz. I asked him for his autograph which he gave me but then I wished I hadn't asked for some reason.


----------



## hollydolly

Princess Anne

Roger Moore

Billy Connelly

Paul O'Grady ( British comedian) 

Gerry Rafferty ( singer)...

and quite a few more...not sure which one of those is the most famous..


----------



## Bullie76

NancyNGA said:


> Jimmy Carter.    Don't know if you'd call it *met* though.  Shook hands in a long greeting line,
> when he was running for President in 1976.



When I was in college I was in the student union building and there he was.......making a speech to a small gathering in the lobby. I didn't even stop as he was pretty much an unknown and I thought there was no way he would be in the running(this was 2 years before election). Ha...was I wrong. 

I met Jack Nicklaus once putting on an exhibition in my town. Also met Peyton Manning when he was at Ole Miss watching his brother play a football game. And I went to school with Sela Ward who had roles in several movies and appeared in a couple of tv series. But that's about it. Nothing earth shattering.


----------



## Josiah

During the Viet Nam war I organized an anti war protest at which Dr. Spock (the baby book doctor) spoke. Later I took him to dinner. During that same period and  for the same anti war reasons I was frequently involved with Pete Seeger who was a neighbor.


----------



## PA_grandma

Dick Cavett...we went to Yale School of Drama together.  I made costumes for him
James Earl Jones...but when I 'knew' him one summer..his name was Todd


----------



## QuickSilver

Jimmy Dean... of  "Big Bad John"    and  Sausage fame.   He was very tall... and had yellow teeth.. is all I remember

AND I saw Donny and Marie in concert...... sad isn't it..


----------



## Ameriscot

Bullie76 said:


> When I was in college I was in the student union building and there he was.......making a speech to a small gathering in the lobby. I didn't even stop as he was pretty much an unknown and I thought there was no way he would be in the running(this was 2 years before election). Ha...was I wrong.
> 
> I met Jack Nicklaus once putting on an exhibition in my town. Also met Peyton Manning when he was at Ole Miss watching his brother play a football game. And I went to school with Sela Ward who had roles in several movies and appeared in a couple of tv series. But that's about it. Nothing earth shattering.



Peyton Manning was a student at UT when I worked there.  Everybody said hello to him when we saw him.  Really nice guy.  

I haven't actually 'met' anybody but I saw Kofi Annan at a museum in Glasgow about a year ago, saw Prince Andrew, wife and daughters at the American Embassy in London just after 911.  They were laying flowers.  Saw Prince Charles at a Glasgow train station.  

When I lived in Detroit the 1980 Republican convention was held downtown.  No, I am NOT a republican and never have been, but I wandered down to see who I could see.  I was most interested in the news media people and having my face on the Today programme as one of those waving - which I was.  Saw Reagan, Daddy Bush, and tons of people including all the major news people.  Emma Thompson has a house a few miles from us and I've seen her a few times, she held the door for hubby and me when we were living the cafe at our botanic garden and she was going in.  Conversation was thank you, you're welcome.


----------



## Pappy

Cal Ripkin Sr. We rented an apartment from his mother. 
Also, Poncho, the Cisco Kids sidekick.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition

Evel Knievel - didn't know who he was.   In a clothing store in Idaho Falls, ID.  The sales clerk was very excited.
Mark Harmon - filming the Ted Bundy story, sat next to him at a lunch counter in a Wendover, NV casino.  Again no clue who he was, my sister was much more excited.  Left him alone to read his paper.
John Wayne -  He stopped for a six pack and signed autographs while his driver got the beer.  He was heading to 'The Shootist' filming location in N UT.


----------



## jujube

I don't meet them as much as run into them......literally _running_ into them. 

 Once I was booking it around a corner at the newspaper where I worked and ran smack dab into Godfrey Cambridge.  I went down flat on my kiester.  He helped me up.

Then I turned around fast once at Disney World and ran into Hulk Hogan.  It was like running into a brick wall.  He said "sorry" (it _was _my fault, to be truthful) and kept on going.  One of his entourage picked up me and set me on my feet.  

I'm hoping one of these days to run into Javier Bardim......

Other than that, I kissed John Davidson once.   Nobody probably even remembers who he was now but it was a big deal to me at the time.


----------



## Ameriscot

jujube said:


> I don't meet them as much as run into them......literally _running_ into them.
> 
> Once I was booking it around a corner at the newspaper where I worked and ran smack dab into Godfrey Cambridge.  I went down flat on my kiester.  He helped me up.
> 
> Then I turned around fast once at Disney World and ran into Hulk Hogan.  It was like running into a brick wall.  He said "sorry" (it _was _my fault, to be truthful) and kept on going.  One of his entourage picked up me and set me on my feet.
> 
> I'm hoping one of these days to run into Javier Bardim......
> 
> Other than that, I kissed John Davidson once.   Nobody probably even remembers who he was now but it was a big deal to me at the time.



I remember John Davidson.  

I'd like to run into the guy who plays Jamie in Outlander.


----------



## QuickSilver

Ameriscot said:


> I remember John Davidson.
> 
> I'd like to run into the guy who plays Jamie in Outlander.



You mean more like trip and fall on him.


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> You mean more like trip and fall on him.



Aye! :sentimental:  He does love to hike around Scotland and I'm overdue for some hiking!  Don't care that he's 30 years younger than me!


----------



## oakapple

The late Princess of Wales(Diana)
Ray Davies ( The Kinks)


----------



## SifuPhil

Chuck Norris (at a tournament in NYC - very nice guy)

Andre the Giant (at a wrestling match in White Plains, NY - MAN, he was big!)

Cardini (Richard Valentine Pitchford) - a famous magician known for his card manipulation skills. I was looking for a certain magic shop in NYC when I was 15, went to the address I had - 12th floor of a large building - and almost shat myself when it turned out to be Cardini's home. He graciously invited me in and gave me an impromptu show. Sadly he passed away later that year.


----------



## LynnD

Someone in my extended family knew Chuck Norris personally, Phil.... but I can't remember who, it was a while ago.

I don't know anyone famous myself but do know a lot of people who do.  I went out with someone for a short while who knew Jimmy Buffet before he became famous....supposedly they would get drunk and high together in the Keys.


----------



## LogicsHere

I've had the opportunity to meet and speak with briefly, Paul Newman, Hume Cronyn and John Havlicek.


----------



## grannyjo

Maybe not so famous,  but I once did meet William Boyd - Hopalong Cassidy on his trip to Australia.  He gave me a kiss on the cheek during his visit to the children's hospital where I was at the time.    lol


----------



## Glinda

I met one of my favorite authors, Paul Theroux (father of Louis, uncle of Justin), at a book-signing.


----------



## Ameriscot

Oh, forgot.  I went to a book symposium back in 2006 and met the author of the series of books that were the topic - Sister Fidelma - a fictionnal 7th century lawyer in Ireland.


----------



## Falcon

When I was in advanced pilot training in Altus, OK with the USAF,  George Gobel was my instructor, so I not only met him but flew with him almost every day.

He was known as "Lonesome George" on his early programs.


----------



## truespock

William Shatner and Heather Locklear when they were filming a T.J. Hooker episode in the JCPenny where I worked during college.  They even assigned me to 'guard' Heather's dressing room--the fitting rooms in the men's department.  Talk about a rooster in the hen house!

Patrick Stewart in the coffee shop in my tiny Oregon mountain town's only motel.  Can't imagine what he was doing in a place like that but he was very cordial as I hero worshipped.

Joanna Cassidy when I was doing the costumes for Rescue 911 (another college job).  Asked her to do her trademark goofy laugh and she did. Got her autograph, too.

Henry Gibson, Ruth Buzzi, Arte Johnson and Gary Owens during a Sunday brunch at the Tehachapi Country Club when I lived in the area briefly.  Also Whoopie Goldberg, Chuck Conners and Jack Palance were my neighbors at the time.

Forrest J. Ackerman at, of all places, the Long Beach, Ca. Home and Garden Show.  I was so surprised to see him there that I just stood and stared at him.  He returned the favor with complete aplomb.


----------



## tnthomas

SifuPhil said:


> Chuck Norris (at a tournament in NYC - very nice guy)
> 
> Andre the Giant (at a wrestling match in White Plains, NY - MAN, he was big!)
> 
> Cardini (Richard Valentine Pitchford) - a famous magician known for his card manipulation skills. I was looking for a certain magic shop in NYC when I was 15, went to the address I had - 12th floor of a large building - and almost shat myself when it turned out to be Cardini's home. He graciously invited me in and gave me an impromptu show. Sadly he passed away later that year.



I almost forgot(did forget) about Chuck Norris.  I took karate at his studios before he started making movies.

My original "famous" meet was with Engineer Bill.   I was somewhere in grade-school(probably 3rd or 4th), he had an appearance at a shopping center parking lot.   I got a model railroad boxcar as a gift from Engineer Bill...got it home and found that it was missing parts.   :-(


----------



## imp

Thought pretty long to answer, part of my problem is "memory bankruptcy". But usually, only the short-term is really empty, yet, I don't believe I recall meeting anyone truly "famous" in person, but chewed plenty of them out in absentia, politicians mainly!    imp


----------



## Lon

I was only six years old but met Wendell Wilkie in 1940 Paterson, New Jersey and later as a 18 year old met Nelson Eddy on a train going to Chicago. Went to Junior High and High School with song writer and poet laurete Rod McKuen. I never met him but Clint Eastwood and I went to the same High School. He is eight years older than me.


----------



## imp

Lon said:


> I was only six years old but met Wendell Wilkie in 1940 Paterson, New Jersey and later as a 18 year old met Nelson Eddy on a train going to Chicago. Went to Junior High and High School with song writer and poet laurete Rod McKuen. I never met him but Clint Eastwood and I went to the same High School. He is eight years older than me.



YOU, Sir, are of vital interest to me! Born, NJ, lived NZ? What a most wondrous background! Just a bit older than I, (not much!), would you possibly be disposed to reveal a bit of the living interval between US and "down under"?   Thank you graciously!     imp


----------



## Linda

I've never met anyone famous but I think it's interesting my oldest son met and shook hands with Jimmy Carter in grade school and then many years later his son while in grade school met the second George Bush.  Our son was very excited and happy and was even interviewed on the radio about it, but our grandson couldn't care less.  My daughter has met a lot of famous people so maybe if I hang around her more I'll at lest get to meet one some day.


----------



## Lara

Richard Nixon's black Limo pulled up next to me to a stoplight at the beach where I lived in Cardiff by the Sea, southern California in 1977. I was in the passenger seat and his window was right there. He rolled his window down when I barely glanced over, then I did a double-take. We didn't meet per se but our eyes met and he gave a chuckle at my surprised reaction. We smiled and drove on. He was the farthest thing from a "surfer dude" I expected to see at our quaint beach. He lived in San Clemente, north of me, and it was at a  time when he was doing his first interview (since his resignation) with David Frost regarding Watergate. He was probably on his way to the San Diego airport because he lived inSan Clemente.

In 1993 sat on the floor next to Sissy Spacek to watch our daughters take acting classes together in Charlottesville VA ,humble, down to earth
A couple of years ago I met Sandra Oh of "Grey's Anatomy" at my nephews wedding. His bride was her assistant. Very nice person
In 1971 had a 10 minute conversation at Mt Vernon in Great Falls MD with Katherine Hepburn, classy, gracious, and charming.

I spoke with Sheri Lewis online. Her user ID was Lambchops and she was online talking about Beanie Babies while she was sick in the hospital. When I saw her User ID, I asked her if she was Sherry Lewis, she said, "If you believe then it is so". She died a few months later.

At 17, Bob Hope stopped in my High School in VA to use the phone on his way to the airport because his driver was lost (no cell phones nor GPS at that time). I worked on the yearbook staff and put his pic in there full page lol….but I never saw him myself.

At 18 I met and had conversations with Bob Barker and Paul Anka, unimpressive although his songwriting talent was very impressive.
At 26 met Charles Durning at the Highlands Inn in Carmel by the Sea CA and had a conversation regarding an ocean cliff wedding there. Pleasant man, quiet.
At 37 didn't meet but passed by Alice Cooper entering the, "il Giardino" restaurant in West Hollywood, as I was leaving. 
...Sondra Locke (Clint Eastwoods girlfriend and co-star at the time) was in the same restaurant having lunch next to my table with a guy whom I assume was a friend or co-worker…she split with Clint a year later I think.

These are all such random encounters. I had no idea I had met this many people until I started thinking about it.

Oh, also in Charlottesville VA, Howie Long was my son's baseball coach and my daughter's "1st date" was with Howie's older son (and his mother lol…to a movie). John Grisham used to frequent the Belair Market for an early morning coffee and newspaper there in Charlottesville where we sometimes went as well.


----------



## applecruncher

Love Sissy Spacek.  Paul Anka definitely an impressive talent.


----------



## Lara

Yes, but the thing about Paul Anka that I wasn't impressed with was that he had about 2 hours before doing an important LIVE wholesome show (this was 1968) and reeked of alcohol, had rather drunken conversation during the pre show gathering...then later, during the show, he couldn't remember the words to the song. He had to lip sing the words he knew and turn his back to the audience as if to be singing to the other people on the stage for the lines he didn't know. This may be the norm today but back then (I was only 18) it was upsetting to see him be so irresponsible.


----------



## applecruncher

Wow, Lara that IS surprising about Paul Anka.

Re: Syssy Spacek, I've loved her since "Carrie".  She did a good job in "The Help".


----------



## Linda

Pappy said:


> Cal Ripkin Sr. We rented an apartment from his mother.
> Also, Poncho, the Cisco Kids sidekick.



I remember Poncho!!  I never saw this on TV but loved the Cisco Kid on the radio.


----------



## Linda

Lara said:


> Richard Nixon's black Limo pulled up next to me to a stoplight at the beach where I lived in Cardiff by the Sea, southern California in 1977. I was in the passenger seat and his window was right there. He rolled his window down when I barely glanced over, then I did a double-take. We didn't meet per se but our eyes met and he gave a chuckle at my surprised reaction. We smiled and drove on. He was the farthest thing from a "surfer dude" I expected to see at our quaint beach. He lived in San Clemente, north of me, and it was at a  time when he was doing his first interview (since his resignation) with David Frost regarding Watergate. He was probably on his way to the San Diego airport because he lived inSan Clemente.
> 
> In 1993 sat on the floor next to Sissy Spacek to watch our daughters take acting classes together in Charlottesville VA ,humble, down to earth
> A couple of years ago I met Sandra Oh of "Grey's Anatomy" at my nephews wedding. His bride was her assistant. Very nice person
> In 1971 had a 10 minute conversation at Mt Vernon in Great Falls MD with Katherine Hepburn, classy, gracious, and charming.
> 
> I spoke with Sheri Lewis online. Her user ID was Lambchops and she was online talking about Beanie Babies while she was sick in the hospital. When I saw her User ID, I asked her if she was Sherry Lewis, she said, "If you believe then it is so". She died a few months later.
> 
> At 17, Bob Hope stopped in my High School in VA to use the phone on his way to the airport because his driver was lost (no cell phones nor GPS at that time). I worked on the yearbook staff and put his pic in there full page lol….but I never saw him myself.
> 
> At 18 I met and had conversations with Bob Barker and Paul Anka, unimpressive although his songwriting talent was very impressive.
> At 26 met Charles Durning at the Highlands Inn in Carmel by the Sea CA and had a conversation regarding an ocean cliff wedding there. Pleasant man, quiet.
> At 37 didn't meet but passed by Alice Cooper entering the, "il Giardino" restaurant in West Hollywood, as I was leaving.
> ...Sondra Locke (Clint Eastwoods girlfriend and co-star at the time) was in the same restaurant having lunch next to my table with a guy whom I assume was a friend or co-worker…she split with Clint a year later I think.
> 
> These are all such random encounters. I had no idea I had met this many people until I started thinking about it.
> 
> Oh, also in Charlottesville VA, Howie Long was my son's baseball coach and my daughter's "1st date" was with Howie's older son (and his mother lol…to a movie). John Grisham used to frequent the Belair Market for an early morning coffee and newspaper there in Charlottesville where we sometimes went as well.



Lara, You've met a lot of interesting people.  I like it that you told us a little about each one also.


----------



## Manatee

We met Prince Andrew and Fergy before they split.


----------



## Lara

Manatee, that's cool, tell us more.



Linda said:


> Lara, You've met a lot of interesting people.  I like it that you told us a little about each one also.


Thank you Linda. I forgot that, when I covered a convention for their newsletter in Hawaii (1974) my husband, who came for free while I worked, went scuba diving with John Kennedy Jr for the day…just the 2 of them on a Zodiac type boat and and the boat driver (or secret service man not sure who he was). The boat trip wasn't pre-arranged. My husband just showed up to rent a boat and John Jr. asked him to join him.

Do dreams count? ha. Whenever I am in my dreams I'm always in my prime (20something). I dream in color and very detailed but this is the one time it was black and white…recently I dreamt I went to a party and Bob Dylan was my date. He was in his prime too. Where did THAT come from?? I've never followed his life but have enjoyed his music. He was quite the social butterfly at the party but I didn't seem to care. Anyway, it was short, but "far out"


----------



## fureverywhere

Shelly Winters...I was really young so not too impressed. 
Lawrence Welk, a big deal for me, I used to watch his really big shooow with my favorite grandfather.
Tim Curry, pixie-like, I'm 5'4 and he was shorter than me...just as personable in real life though, he was sweet!
Maya Angelou, one of the most gracious celebrities ever.

I must mention my Dad, former school teacher and social butterfly
Keir Dullea-former student and still a friend
Blythe Danner-former student and still a friend
Gwyneth Paltrow
Ethel Kennedy


----------



## AZ Jim

fureverywhere said:


> Shelly Winters...I was really young so not too impressed.
> Lawrence Welk, a big deal for me, I used to watch his really big shooow with my favorite grandfather.
> Tim Curry, pixie-like, I'm 5'4 and he was shorter than me...just as personable in real life though, he was sweet!
> Maya Angelou, one of the most gracious celebrities ever.
> 
> I must mention my Dad, former school teacher and social butterfly
> Keir Dullea-former student and still a friend
> Blythe Danner-former student and still a friend
> Gwyneth Paltrow
> Ethel Kennedy



Actually the "really big shoooow" was Ed Sullivan.  Lawrence was famous for his "one anda two anda...." when he started his champagne music.  I loved both shows back then.  Now, we have no real "family shows" on Sunday nights or really any night in the USA.


----------



## Lara

fureverywhere, Maya Angelou, Blythe Danner and Gwyneth Paltrow would be such a treat to get to know. All are so easy going and classy yet down-to-earth


----------



## tnthomas

This 'thread bump" helped me recall a couple more "celebrity encounters":    I met Jeanie and Royce Kendall of The Kendalls; I enjoyed talking to Royce(the father), he was a warm down-to-earth person.  One of their hits:







About 5 years ago Arnold Schwarzenegger, then governor of California attended the groundbreaking of an expansion project of a correctional facility I was working.   We didn't really "meet", but he was just "in person" and not on the TV or movie screen, like I've always seen him in the past 25 years.


----------



## applecruncher

AZ Jim said:


> Actually the "really big shoooow" was Ed Sullivan. Lawrence was famous for his "one anda two anda...." when he started his champagne music. I loved both shows back then. Now, we have no real "family shows" on Sunday nights or really any night in the USA.



Thanks AZ Jim, for the correction. We appreciate it. (And Ed's was really big shoe).


----------



## fureverywhere

Something that stands out about Lawrence Welk. He had just written his autobiography and there was a book signing in some store in New York. 1971 so that means I was nine, he was at a desk greeting the many people in line. It must have been hot under those lights, I remember his smile and shaking my hand, but his face was so tan red. Maybe he got sunburned I dunno, but that startled me a bit.


----------



## lefthanded

Prince Charles
Margaret Thatcher
Alice Cooper (Vincent Furnier)

Prince Charles was visiting the office where I was working. I wasn't on the official list of people scheduled to speak to him, but he has a habit of going "off-piste" to talk to people, much to the annoyance of his "minders". I was on the official list to meet Margaret Thatcher, who was officially launching a new computer system we had spend about 45 man-years developing. Alice Cooper was staying in the hotel where my son worked and I had a drink with him in the bar. He turned out to be a realy nice chap.


----------



## Lara

That's interesting lefthanded


----------



## fuzzybuddy

Oh, Jeesh. So some of you met a few Presidents and kings. Well, when I was 6 or 7, I met Madam Zacchini. I got her autograph and kept it for years. While it's highly unlikely you don't know her, she got shot out of a cannon in the circus. She really IS considered circus royalty, and her signature does for big$$$, but I lost it.
Met Julia Child and ate some of her cooking. She was a large woman, 6'2". I got her signature. Her husband Paul added his name. I was angry at that, but when I found out how much they loved one another, I was glad he did.


----------



## Falcon

I've never met any REAL big celebrities, but I have a cousin who had his own show on PBS as a political comedian for many years.

Some of you may remember seeing him. If not, please "google" him so you can see for yourself.  His name is   Mark Russell.


----------



## NancyNGA

OH yeah, Falcon!   He plays the piano and told mostly political jokes in his songs.   He was funny.


----------



## Robusta

I have talked to Whoopie Goldberg a couple of times. She has a vacation property near me and attends the firemans festival in town.
I worked at the Watkins Glen track during the '70's grand pri, can am, and formula one days. Met quite a few of the drivers, Mario Andretti stands out in my mind as a genuinely nice guy.
I was shooting pool in a bar and next quarter up belonged to Ian Anderson of Jethro Tull. Shot a few games and got tremendously hammered with him.  For privacy they tried to stay in a town nearby instead of where they were actually playing.


----------



## Cookie

I met Margaret Atwood (famous and beloved Canadian writer) at a Chapters book signing.  She spoke to the audience signed my book -  a lovely person.  I also met Jane Goodall at that time.


----------



## SenseiPapa

Jimmy Stewart visited our jungle outpost in Vietnam.  He was a BGen in the AF Reserve.  Nice long conversation with him.  Rocky Blier, former RB with the Steelers.  Nice conversation about the waste of blood and treasure in Vietnam, where he was wounded and told he would never play football again.  I think his Super Bowl rings put the lie to that diagnosis.


----------



## applecruncher

Falcon said:


> I've never met any REAL big celebrities, but I have a cousin who had his own show on PBS as a political comedian for many years.
> 
> Some of you may remember seeing him. If not, please "google" him so you can see for yourself. His name is Mark Russell.



Yes, I remember him.  Political satirist, played piano.


----------



## Linda

Applecruncher, with my new avatar you and I almost look like twins.


----------



## applecruncher

Linda, I know!   I was looking for one of my posts earlier and I noticed that. Oh well, Halloween will pass soon.  Till then, we can just deal with it.


----------



## Linda

applecruncher said:


> Linda, I know!   I was looking for one of my posts earlier and I noticed that. Oh well, Halloween will pass soon.  Till then, we can just deal with it.


 I change mine so often, I'll probably change it before Halloween anyway.  I had that photo as I put the pumpkin and some costumes on a local FB buy/sell group and when I saw how well the pic came out I was thinking it'd make a great avatar.


----------



## applecruncher

Thought of a few more.....Jerry Lucas, John Havilchek, and Bobby Knight. They went to college with a relative in early 60s when Fred Taylor was coach at OSU. Basketball fans in US will know those names. Bobby Knight is close friend of relative and has attended a few family functions, but it's been awhile. (No, he didn't throw any chairs... :laugh: )


----------



## NancyNGA

Since sports figures count, too, I met someone who probably only seniors from Cleveland would remember...Frank Ryan, quarterback for the Browns.   He was giving a colloquium presentation in the math department at Kent State around 1969.  I was a student. I had no clue what he was talking about, just remember how cute he was and how big his hands were (writing on the blackboard).  :love_heart:


----------



## mschrief

Sly Stalone's mom in Washington DC. She was sitting on a bench at Union Station waiting for a cab. She was very chatty and nice. And my next door neighbor Blaine Mitchell. He's on the voice tonight. Real good kiddo.


----------



## Pookie

As an Army photojournalist, I met a bunch of well-known people, but my favorite was Mrs. Esther "Kitty" Buhler Bradley, the widow of General Omar Bradley. I was stationed at Fort Bliss, Texas, and about three weeks from giving birth to our daughter.

I was driving to the PX, and she was behind me. A dog ran across the street and I slammed on the brakes. She was driving the car behind me, and hit her brakes a little too late. She bumped into me, and of course, we both pulled over and got out. All of me came waddling out, and she was horrified that she had run into a pregnant woman. Heck, I was fine! 

We looked the back bumper of my 1979 Toyota Corolla SR-5, and there were a couple of dents in the bumper. Heck, I didn't care! I got to meet Omar Bradley's wife! She was really upset, but I said there's nothing to worry about. She had insurance, but I told her to forget it. She's a writer too...look at her biography...and when she found out I was a photojournalist, she was really thrilled.

She was so upset about the tiny fender-bender but I took her hand, looked at her, and said, "Ma'am, I don't care about dents. Life is full of dents. Right now, I'm very happy to meet you. I am well-versed about World War Two, and I have always admired your husband. He was brilliant, and I know behind every man like General Bradley is a strong, supportive and loving wife. If I may?"

I stepped back, drew to full attention, and saluted her. You won't believe this, but she actually returned my salute! Holy cow!!

She thanked me, I thanked her, and drove that car for over 250,000 miles with the proudest dents in the bumper.


----------



## hangover

I picked up Howard Cosell in San Diego when I was a cab driver.


----------



## hossthehermit

Stephen King .......... he was a couple years behind my brother at University of Maine, they hung out in many of the same places. Still bump into him occasionally, lives about 20 miles away.


----------



## Sassycakes

I've met a few popular people in my life. In high school I met John F. Kennedy during his campaign, before he became President. Living in Philadelphia I got to meet Frankie Avalon,Fabian and Bobby Rydell, Bobby even married a girl from my High School. I met Johnny Mathis,and the comedian Pat Cooper. I also was at a lot of Political events with our Mayor Frank Rizzo. Most of those that I met were just brief encounters.


----------



## Stamper

J. Edgar Hoover, head of the FBI. I shook his hand & he greeted me with a hello.


----------



## Don M.

Probably the most famous person I've met was Sam Walton...the founder of Walmart.  Several years ago, I was part of a team installing new computers at the Bentonville, AK. headquarters, and one day he joined us for lunch...to see how things were going, and if we needed anything from his people.  He seemed like quite a good guy, who genuinely cared about his employees.  That has certainly changed since his death.


----------



## jnos

Michael Keaton at a local cafe maybe 15 years ago white tshirt, jeans, sneakers and cute

Harrison Ford also at a restaurant that same summer 

Ted Turner who has a huge bison ranch nearby

Sassycakes, I'm jealous you saw JFK. A girlfriend and I walked a mile in pouring rain to the local baseball field where he was planning to speak (also before his election). After waiting at the stadium for an hour and a half, they announced JFK would not be coming but Hubert H Humphrey (our MN senator) would be there. We walked home. Guess our senator didn't impress us. :apathy:


----------



## Ruthanne

I met Tricia Nixon many years ago and also Deidre Hall the soap opera star.


----------



## Waterlilly

Deidre Hall?  Ok now I'm jealous


----------



## Karen99

Chris Isaacs and his mother at a Mexican restaurant.  This was no upscale restaurant but it had great food.  It was in the afternoon and there were only about four tables occupied.  I tried so hard not to stare.  He had on a suit and his hair combed perfectly.  Was a great lunch..lol. This was about four years ago.


----------



## muffin

Richard Branson, he was on the same flight as us to minorca a few years ago.
And met Bobby Davro at a fete, he allowed me to have a photo taken with him .
Have to laugh though he said come on then mum .


----------



## Bluecheese50

I have met and corresponded with quite a number of people who are considered famous, over the years, no big deal. I certainly didn't communicate with them because they were famous, I am not into celebrity culture, but because they happened to be on my radar at the time. 

The most amusing contact I had with a famous person was when I was ten in 1960. The Queen and Prince Philip were visiting my home island during the school summer holidays. I was sitting in the car with my mother and three sisters at the harbour, watching the boats go in and out. Further up the pier there seemed to be a lot of activity, but before we could ascertain what was going on, one of my younger sisters, needed the 'potty', which Mum kept in the back of the car. Whilst my sister was sitting on it, a head was pushed through the window, it was Prince Philip, who had gone walkabout from the main Royal party! My Mum nearly died with embarrassment! Many years later when my Dad was a senior politician, and he and my Mum had been invited to a attend a private dinner on the Royal Yacht, he threatened to remind Prince Philip of this incident. Mum said she would murder him it he did!


----------



## Ruthanne

Waterlilly said:


> Deidre Hall?  Ok now I'm jealous


Without giving away my anonimity I was once related to her.


----------



## Bobw235

The late senator Paul Tsongas used to live a block over from us and one night he joined us dads as we took our kids out for Halloween.  Nice guy who left us too soon.  When I used to travel between Boston and NY, most often taking the shuttle, it was not uncommon to spot various politicians and actors in the waiting area, especially at Laguardia.  Ran into John Kerry on one of those trips and said hello.  Probably the most "famous" celebrity I've met and talked with a comedian named Eugene Mirman.  He's been at a number of family functions over the years.  Interesting fellow.


----------



## deesierra

Robin Williams, at a comedy club in So. California, before he became famous. RIP Robin.


----------



## texmax

I went to the same elementary school as Sandra Bullock, the movie actress. Didn't know her well as she was a couple of years younger and was only there one year. I just have a vague recollection of a skinny girl with long black hair, outgoing but kind of spacey. Also met Shirley Temple Black once, when she was an ambassador.


----------



## FazeFour

I used to go to rock concerts quite a bit in the early 70s. My S.O. was a bass and drum player in 3 local bands, and had arranged for me to meet Alice Cooper after a fantastic concert in San Francisco. Cooper quickly took me to a quiet little room that was set up like a coffee shop, because my name is also Alice, he said (which it is). I don't drink coffee. I told Cooper I prefer tea, if they have it, and he said, "Well, of course you do! Tea!" and yelled, "TEA! Miss Alice wants tea im-mediately! And bring her the Mad Hatter!"

Best. Tea party. Ever!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Mario Andretti. Ferdinand Porsche. Telly Savalas. Phil Donahue. Maybe some others but can't remember right now.


----------



## FazeFour

I just remembered - I shook hands with President Nixon. I must have been in my early teens. My grandfather took me to greet him at the Sacramento airport. I'm not sure why, because Gramps was a registered Democrat, though he didn't always vote Party. He probably took me just for the experience, and so I'd have something newsworthy to share at school.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

When I was little I met Captain Video. He had a very popular TV show for the younger set in the late 40's early 50's. Captain Video and his Video Rangers. They were opening up a new ice cream shop in our town and he made an appearance. Kids lined up for blocks to see him. In later years my hubby and I visited Nashville Tennessee and I met Roy Acuff at Fan Fair, an event they put on every year. In the early years the stars would mingle. We don't go anymore, not like it use to be They called him the king of country music. I was thrilled. He was very gracious and we talked for a good 10 minutes.


----------



## Arachne

In 1971 I danced for her majesty Queen Elizabeth, at the centennial of British Columbia. We had been told not to say a word unless spoken to. I was sooo nervous, she seemed pleasant enough. Her yacht was moored at the New Westminster docks and we could see her casually too.


----------



## Mamakat

Worked wardrobe at a theatre in Tarrytown NY. Liza Minelli, Sinatra, Frank Gorshin (he had to borrow my eyeliner for stage makeup because he forgot his, lol) Angela Lansbury..the list goes on and on, fun times


----------



## BlunderWoman

The most famous person I ever met was Johnny Carson. When I was very young I was a maid and I cleaned his motel room. 
The other very famous person I met was Robert Redford. I was fishing all by myself on a river in Colorado and he walked up and said " You catching anything?" I told him " Not yet" Then he kept on walking. 
I met some other celebrities , but those were the most famous


----------



## vickyNightowl

Not as exciting as you guys but I was giddy to meet Diana Gabaldon and have her sign my books.


----------



## Old

my claim to fame is that I have known people who once met somebody famous or they knew somebody who had


----------



## Linda

Old said:


> my claim to fame is that I have known people who once met somebody famous or they knew somebody who had


Same with me.


----------



## Denise1952

I didn't get to meet him, but he was walking out of a museum, I think it was, in Vancouver BC, and I was walking in.  I couldn't believe I was that close to a real star  Jessica Tandy his wife, had passed away by that time, so he was alone except for a lady I didn't recognize.

Oh, one other I didn't meet, but one of the Landers sisters??  She was staying at the same hotel I was in Maui.  I saw her at the pool.  I couldn't believe anybody could look that good.  She was like perfect looking.


----------



## Karen99

Mamakat said:


> Worked wardrobe at a theatre in Tarrytown NY. Liza Minelli, Sinatra, Frank Gorshin (he had to borrow my eyeliner for stage makeup because he forgot his, lol) Angela Lansbury..the list goes on and on, fun times



Wow mamakat..how exciting


----------



## Rainee

Most famous person I have met is your own Pres Bill Clinton before he became in that scandal .. I did not have ? you know the rest .. he came to Sydney with those two airforce one planes and was a thrill to be down the front to see the planes arrive also he came to the front line where we were and I got a hug n a hand shake , my husband got a hand shake and a chat  then the next famous was our own Tony Abbott when he came to do a talk in our home town .. we just happened to be in the right place at the right time .. and chatted to him like we had known him all our life so easy to chat to the same as Bill Clinton .


----------



## Old

I once met Dan Parton.  He was famous in our little town.  He worked at the hardware store and had the reputation that he could find anything in the store that you were looking for.  I know others had met him before, especially if you shopped at that hardware store.  But I was very young then and to have met him and to be able to tell all the other kids that I had met him, well, that did wonders for my standing.


----------



## Jackie22

We were in London walking in a park and Prince Charles got out of his car at a building, he waved and went inside, did not meet him but we were close.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man

Spent the night with Meredith Baxter.  Woops!  That didn't come out just right.  Wife and I were at a trade show and met Meredith.  She was wanting someone to "hang out" with her for the evening.  Very nice personality.  Her wife and I hit it off really well.


----------



## ossian

I suppose mine would be Billy Connelly. I met him a couple of times when he was at the start of his career. First time was at a gig in the City Hall in Glasgow. We had gone to see Bert Jansch and a band called Gasworks. We got talking to Gasworks in the bar and helped them take their gear out to their van. Ending up in the backstage area, we met Connelly, Jansch and others. After a few beers, we needed to pee, so my mate, myself and Connelly went to the bathroom. As we were standing there chatting and doing our thing, a door behind us opened and a female came out of a cubicle. We had no idea that it was a communal toilet. So after a shrug of the shoulders and cheery greeting to whoever she was, we continued chatting.... and stuff!

Coincidentally we then met him a few weeks later in a pub. I was amazed that he recognised us as he greeted us and asked how we were getting on.


----------



## Guitarist

Johnny Cash
Mel Tillis


----------



## Betty1234

Doris Day, she started a new dog food company so I attended the seminar.


----------



## Manatee

My wife physically ran into Eleanor Roosevelt at the UN while on a school trip.

Guy Lombardo was a customer in one place that I worked.

Prince Andrew and Fergie came to dedicate my employers new office building. 

I shook hands with John McCain once.


----------



## Don M.

Lawrence Welk, and Myron Floren.  I was quite a musician in my younger years...piano and accordion.  Back in the late 50's, Lawrence Welk brought his orchestra to Elitches Gardens is Denver, and I was invited to play with his orchestra after winning a local competition.  I played several songs with them, including a duet with Myron Floren.


----------



## Guitarist

Don M. said:


> Lawrence Welk, and Myron Floren.  I was quite a musician in my younger years...piano and accordion.  Back in the late 50's, Lawrence Welk brought his orchestra to Elitches Gardens is Denver, and I was invited to play with his orchestra after winning a local competition.  I played several songs with them, including a duet with Myron Floren.



I would have loved to meet Myron Floren!  He was one of my favorite people on the Lawrence Welk show, which my parents watched every week all the years I was growing up.  I had a toy accordion when I was a little girl but never learned to play a real one.  What duet did you and he play?


----------



## clover

Most of the Royals but the nicest people were Sir Matt Busby and George Best (it's a football thing)


----------



## Don M.

Guitarist said:


> I would have loved to meet Myron Floren!  He was one of my favorite people on the Lawrence Welk show, which my parents watched every week all the years I was growing up.  I had a toy accordion when I was a little girl but never learned to play a real one.  What duet did you and he play?



Myron and I played a Polka for the fans....I can't remember the exact one, after all these years.  They sent me several songs to practice, then the night before the show, I joined the band for a rehearsal, and was on stage with them for probably 30 minutes.  It was quite an experience, and Welk, Floren, and all the band members were really nice people.


----------



## chifan7

I guess I would say Mickey Mantle. I collect baseball autographs. Check out my Avatar photo, A Very Cool photo of the two of us.   . Other baseball players from yesteryear as well. Thanks.


----------



## Falcon

As I mentioned before,  George Goebel was my advanced pilot flight training instructor.
We flew many hours around Altus, Oklahoma....day AND night.

After the war, he was playing a gig at a Chicago hotel and we had a long chat after his gig.

His wife Alice was there with him.

I also had to get Shirley McClain's signature on a contract when she lived in Malibu.


----------



## Furryanimal

Max Boyce-he's famous in Wales anway!


----------



## rkunsaw

Jerry Lee Lewis
Boxcar Willie (I've got a picture of us shaking hands)
Senator Tom Cotton ( had breakfast with him when he started running for the senate)
Governor Asa Hutchinson ( was my attorney before elected to congress)


----------



## Manatee

Lara said:


> Manatee, that's cool, tell us more.
> The company I worked for had a new building in NJ for it's US headquarters, they came over for the dedication.


----------



## Gary O'

whisteria said:


> Have you met anyone famous?



Only a couple infamous ones

Other’n that, some local newsmen with microphones in my face


----------



## AprilT

Having lived in NY, I've met a number of famous people, even went on a date with one or two or more people in the entertainment industry nothing substantial worth writing about happened; two I don't even remember their names, but probably could look them up and recall, one I might still have his business card in an old wallet.  Another has been in several movies and tv series and still is on a tv series, which may have ended this year.   I was watching the series, not knowing he was going to be in it.  Watching him was annoying as his character became kind of unlikable, at least to me.  That wasn't the main reason I stopped watching.  Seems he shows up in a couple of series I do enjoy.  One I didn't realize it was him till years later.  

When I first met the actor and he told me he was an actor, I rolled my eyes to myself and under my breath said yeah right.  But then some time later after figuring out why the guy creeped me out, I realized it was because he reminded me of a character  he actually played on  "Law And Order".   I doubt he'd remember me, except maybe if he saw and old picture, but, probably not even then unless I talk about the date itself and how awkward the date felt.  I'm sure I was the one that said there wasn't going to be a second, think I cut the first short.  Like I said I was creeped out and not exactly looking to date someone who didn't have a real job.  SNOB!  Yeah, Yeah, Yeah.  Guess he showed me.  Today he has a beautiful wife, very successful career in his field of choice, but still we weren't a match no matter what.

I've met Hillary Clinton, not many NYurs haven't, met  a Clinton or two at some time or another.  I worked on a Dionne Warwick project/concert so I met her.  Considering how crazy my life was and how my memory is shot, I'm sure there are people who just didn't leave much of an imprint in my mind for me to remember having met them and for visa versa.  

But most note worthy famous person, for me, will always be my great-granddad from the Charles' Kuralt series and Books "On The Road"  Last Brick Maker In America".  CBS owned the rights to the name so used it to make a movie loosely based on my GGF, but not reallly my GGF, only connection was the dedication and hard work.  Sidney Poitier played the lead.


----------



## PopsnTuff

How impressive your past was and still is April.....luved reading about it....I'm sure it wasnt all glitz, right? And how proud you are of that grand pappy of yours....


----------



## AprilT

PopsnTuff said:


> How impressive your past was and still is April.....luved reading about it....*I'm sure it wasnt all glitz, right?* And how proud you are of that grand pappy of yours....



Of course it wasn't, plenty of heart ache, struggles, loss and pain along the way, but, I can never say, I didn't make the best out of what I was dealt and haven't missed out on having some fun times along the way even in spite of it all.  I don't have to sit back and wish I'd done anything because I lived a very full life while I was able to.  I've written about the pain long ago, on this site, but removed that info as I just prefer not to dwell on something that serves no purpose but to air my deepest sorrow to an audience to gawk at no thanks.  We all have our good and bad experiences, I'm just relating my stories that are relatable to the threads of interest to me here and there.  I have my not so great experiences, but, who cares, none relevant to this thread though.  

Another pic of great-gd, he was in his 90's when Nixon admin sent him to teach the people in Guyana to make bricks.


----------



## peppermint

Very impressive, April..


----------



## peppermint

I met Tony Orlando and Dawn at a Rock and Roll venue...My husband was in a Doo Wop singing group....

I was at my cousin's 16th Birthday Party at his Father's Night Club....I met Patty Page....

I have a Rock Star Cousin....I won't put his name here....

I was with my Mom at the Mall when John F. Kennedy came in his motorcade...Actually stopped to say hello to Mom, me and other's....

My husband met many Doo Wop singers....I can't remember most of them...In the 60's....


----------



## NewRetire18

I was a union musician in the 70s, and played lounges in Las Vegas and Hollywood. Met a lot of stars (was in the band at the private cocktail party for Sophia Loren and Peter O'Toole for the premiere opening of Man of La Mancha- what a guest list!)


----------



## Marie5656

In the early 90's I won a trip to LA to attend the American Comedy Awards. Met several funny stand up comics. Also stood in line in the ladies room next to Ellen Degeneris and Jamie Lee Curtis.   At the end of the award show, those who attended got "goodie bags" I went and got mine, and was standing not far from the window where you picked them up. Suddenly I felt a tap on my shoulder, and a gentlemans voice asking "Where do I go to pick up mine?"  I turned and it was Martin Landau (from Mission Impossible),  He had won an award for being in the movie Ed Wood.  He was holding his award so I calmly asked "can I touch it?" he laughed and said "You can even hold it, it you give it back".


----------



## applecruncher

@ Marie5656

Good story!


----------



## Elsie

The first apartment my new husband & I rented was owned by a young man and his wife who lived downstairs.  (An old apartment building in which we had to share the second floor hall bathroom with another tenant.?  He and his young wife once invited us to their apartment & we had a pleasant time.  Years after we moved, I saw that our now exlandlord had become a democratic Senator of WI. USA.  Senator Risser.  

I don't recall meeting anyone else "famous".


----------



## old medic

I took care of Patrick Swazye when he twisted his knee filming some dancing movie


----------



## MeAgain

Met BB about 40 years at a club in Atlanta. Hubby and I were there dancing and I was singign out to his song and he called me up on stage to sign with him. He is a nice man and a gentleman.

 Also met the Edgar and Johnny Winters at a club in Atlanta. They just came into the club after a concert in their limo when it was closing. w had just got off work on night shift at GM Assembly and went to The Rose Room a few minutes before it closed so we got to stay after closing too. Just regular acting nice guys. We partied with them for a couple hours.

Not a good performance but it is one.


.


----------



## Tommy

I've met a few including Mario Andretti (race car driver) and Hank Ketcham (creator of Dennis the Menace).  The one who impressed me the most was George H. W. Bush.  We attended the same church for a while.  What a fine gentleman!.


----------



## MeAgain

Tommy said:


> I've met a few including Mario Andretti (race car driver) and Hank Ketcham (creator of Dennis the Menace).  The one who impressed me the most was George H. W. Bush.  We attended the same church for a while.  What a fine gentleman!.




I've met many politicians since I was heavy into politics at one time but not at all anymore,but no presidents. 
  I can imagine Bush being friendly,he has that type of personality it seems.


----------



## Tommy

MeAgain said:


> I can imagine Bush being friendly,he has that type of personality it seems.


While living in Maine I got to know a number of people who had known him  prior to his vice presidency - some since he was a child.  Without  exception, and including some who disagreed with him politically, all  commented favorably about his courtesy, character, energy. and  enthusiasm.


----------



## Rainee

Maybe the Pres of USA when he came to Australia..  Bill Clinton came and we met him at Sydney  airport.. 
The plane came in and people were saying to him as he stood in the doorway of the plane  "Come over here Bill " which he did , right down to the crowd and 
walked amongst us . came to me and my husband and ask our name where we lived and general chat for 2  min as he did with most there as well .. 
went to leave and gave me a hug .shook hands with my husband .. . very nice man one thing I remember was his aftershave mmmm smelt lovely ...


----------



## JustBonee

George HW Bush and Barbara coming out of an elevator with their secret service detail at a hotel in Downtown Houston.   
And back in 1950 .. Dwight Eisenhower in Washington DC.


----------



## Buckeye

Hmmmm.  Can't think of a one.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Sidney Poitier..very briefly. I saw him just walking around by himself at the Expo 67 in Montreal. I asked if he'd pose for a picture and he did.


----------



## mike4lorie

Anne Murray, My cousin was her road manager way back when till he passed.. RIP Leonard!


----------



## ray188

In the '50s I worked at Idelwild Airport (there's a blast from the past).I  chatted with Golda Meir as she checked in. Helped Roert Welch (of McCarthy hearings fame) get back on course when his flight was cancalled. Found Bobby Kennedy's lost golf clubs. 

I wonder if they will post about having met me?


----------



## toffee

met jerry lewis --such a talented man … in Canada …
met some prince of Swaziland in a bar motel  in south Africa .. heavly guarded' he shook hands with hubby me kids …
met queen mother in Canada on tour ..
beatles 
 roy orbison bck stage late 60s....
chuck berry back stage -- little club in London ...


----------



## Ken N Tx

Met many NFL coaches,broadcasters and players.At one point, I used to deliver their football gear to Texas Stadium for their games and had free sideline access..


----------



## Ruthanne

I've met Drew Carey at my graduation from college.  Also met Deidre Hall the soap opera actor.  Met Tricia Nixon long time ago.  Met the Mayor of Cleveland when he was running for office.  I also met the lead singer of the group The Baby's.  Almost had a date with him but couldn't understand a word he said!  lol


----------



## Marie5656

*Hmm....Jessie Jackson.  He was in town during, a presidential campaign, do not remember whos though.  Also, I was standing in line at a ladies room in LA once and there was Ellen Degeris standing behind me.  We spoke briefly on how ladies rooms always seemed to have longer lines than mens rooms.   LOL.  *


----------



## Repondering

I met Jerry Brown when he was governor of California and I was a student at San Jose State University.....in the 1970's.  As I recall my pals and had smoked a few shortly beforehand......I thought the gov could probably tell we were stoned.  It seems like a lifetime ago now, those days and that conduct.


----------



## Lara

Repondering said:
			
		

> I met Jerry Brown when he was governor of California and I was a student at San Jose State University.....in the 1970's. As I recall my pals and had smoked a few shortly beforehand......I thought the gov could probably tell we were stoned. It seems like a lifetime ago now, those days and that conduct.


Surprisingly, Jerry Brown served 16 years as Governor of CA (1975-83 and 2011-2019). 

He was just replaced this past January.


----------



## Trade

I met Buffalo Bill in 1952 when I was 5 years old. He was 105 years old at the time. At least that's the story my old man told me. We were on this trip out west and he had gone into this bar out in Nevada for his usual "shot and a beer" and left me out in the car. A while later he came out with this old dude that had a big bushy white beard and was wearing western clothes and he introduced him to me as Buffalo Bill. When we got back to the trailer park where we were staying I told my mother about how I had met Buffalo Bill. But she wasn't much interested. She just read my old man the riot act for leaving me out in the car while he went into a bar to do drink. 

Here's the trailer we went out west in: 



And here's me and my old man on that trip. 



Unfortunately I don't have a picture of Buffalo Bill.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Trade said:


> I met Buffalo Bill in 1952 when I was 5 years old. He was 105 years old at the time. At least that's the story my old man told me. We were on this trip out west and he had gone into this bar out in Nevada for his usual "shot and a beer" and left me out in the car. A while later he came out with this old dude that had a big bushy white beard and was wearing western clothes and he introduced him to me as Buffalo Bill. When we got back to the trailer park where we were staying I told my mother about how I had met Buffalo Bill. But she wasn't much interested. She just read my old man the riot act for leaving me out in the car while he went into a bar to do drink.
> 
> .
> 
> Unfortunately I don't have a picture of Buffalo Bill.


*Your dad might have been pulling your leg...

William Frederick "Buffalo Bill" Cody (February 26, 1846 – January 10, 1917)*


----------



## Falcon

I  always  respected  my   dear  father.     Calling  him  "My old  man "  is  priggish !  Only  low brows  do that.


----------



## applecruncher

Falcon, I suspect that your father and Trade's father were two _very _different people.


----------



## Trade

Falcon said:


> I  always  respected  my   dear  father.      Calling  him  "My old  man "  is  priggish !  Only  low brows  do  that.



You know Falcon, in some ways you remind me of my old man.


----------



## Falcon

See  if you  can find  somebody  to ask  me  if  I  care.


----------



## AZ Jim

Never liked "my old man/my old lady".  Total lack of respect.  Exception:  In the military the commanding officer is "the old man!"


----------



## Falcon

Right you are  Jim.   Couldn't  have said  it  better.  SOME  people  STILL  don't  get  it!

..........and  they     can   KMA  !


----------



## Gary O'

AZ Jim said:


> Never liked "my old man/my old lady".  Total lack of respect.  Exception:  In the military the commanding officer is "the old man!"





Falcon said:


> Right you are  Jim.   Couldn't  have said  it  better.  SOME  people  STILL  don't  get  it!
> 
> ..........and  they     can   KMA  !



Just a different era

In Trade and I’s time,_* ‘my ol’ man’ *_was *THEE* way to reference yer dad
Gonna say that was the ‘60s

Then again, some fathers didn’t warrant any other term

(Falcon, love ya, but nobody's ever gonna kiss that wrinkled ol' thing)


----------



## gregnelson

Ken N Tx said:


> *Your dad might have been pulling your leg...
> 
> William Frederick "Buffalo Bill" Cody (February 26, 1846 – January 10, 1917)*



Or someone was pulling his dad's leg...


----------



## treeguy64

My Old Man - Steve Goodman

A tear jerker, for me.  Check it out.


----------



## hypochondriac

local football star. id just finished cleaning a toilet he decided to use.


----------



## GreenSky

The most famous was Elvis.  Had a nice 10-15 conversation with him around 1972.

I sat next to Joe DiMaggio while watching the moon landing in the press box at Angel Stadium.  After sneaking into the baseball writers dinner sat at the same table as Mickey Mantle.  I drove Bill Buckner from San Diego back to Los Angeles after he hurt himself at a game.  The Dodgers had an off day in San Diego between games and I had the pleasure of letting Maury Wills play my guitar while a bunch of us (groupies) were sitting around the pool at the hotel.

Years ago I was in politics and sat next to the former CA governor Edmund (Pat) Brown at a fundraiser.  I did meet his son Jerry between his gigs as governor in a hotel lobby.  Lastly I spent time talking to former NM governor and libertarian presidential candidate Gary Johnson.

Yet somehow I'm still looking for my 15 minutes of fame.

Rick


----------



## norman

Well she is not famous, but Sweetie is the best person I ever met,  she is an excellent cook, is always pleasant and somehow can read my  mind.  The only thing I don't like about her is that she hogs the remote and when she goes to get me another beer, she takes the remote with her.  (just kidding, that is where she draws the line)   Now _ I have met a few people_ _who thought they were important_, *but the one I remember most is Colonel Sanders*,  He was at one of his restaurants Grand Opening and I ask him to autograph the foods box my KFC was in,  On the way back to my seat I dropped it and chicken went everywhere.  He shouted out,  ''Get this man another order and brought it to us.''   My wife said my ears turned bright red from ebarrassment.  If this happen today it wouldn't matter because I have so much hair growing out my ears no one would notice.


----------



## win231

I've met several famous people - some planned & some by chance.

As one of those "child prodigy" musicians, I had to take photo sessions with some celebrities - George Burns, Debbie Reynolds.  Ms. Reynolds wasn't shy, but I was - at 16.  Before the photo, she grabbed my arm, put it around her & said, "Hey...you NEVER stand next to a beautiful woman without touching her."  LOL!!!

I was at the TV studio for more photos with the cast of "Green Acres."  I've always loved animals, so when I was wandering around the studio, I found that huge pig that was on the show.  I sat on the floor & he sat next to me.  After an hour, the photographer found me & said, "Where the hell have you been; we've been looking for you for an hour; ya know how much time costs here?"  Well....no, I didn't know, & didn't care; I'd rather spend time with an animal than most people, anyway.

When I was around 20, I drove to Las Vegas with friends.  We arrived at 2am & were walking around the casino at Ceasar's Palace.  I saw Lorne Greene chatting with George Burns.  A couple of teen-age girls walked by & one of them said, "Ooooh, George, you're so sexy."  Lorne said, "Hey....what about me?"  All of us LOL'd.

I flew to Youngstown, OH for my cousin's wedding.  The flight stopped in Houston, TX for a couple of hours.  I was in the restroom washing my hands & Brian Dennehy walked in. We chatted for a minute.  I remember thinking, "Even when he smiles, he looks like he's angry."

I was on a lunch break from work & I was sitting in my car in front of a health food store.  I noticed a guy parked next to me sitting in his car.  He was slumped down in the seat with his head down, also eating.  A couple of girls walked by his car & started giggling; they recognized him - Dennis Weaver.  He signed a napkin for them, then looked at me, frustrated.  I said to him, "Well, nice try at not being recognized."

I was in a restaurant with my girlfriend.  David Soul walked in (dressed exactly as he dressed on "Starsky & Hutch;") that brown jacket & blue jeans.  My girlfriend really liked him & she wanted an autograph.  I said maybe she shouldn't bother him.  She couldn't resist.  He was really nice; he autographed a napkin & wrote "Much Joy, Andrea" on it.


----------



## Sassycakes

GreenSky said:


> The most famous was Elvis.  Had a nice 10-15 conversation with him around 1972.
> 
> I sat next to Joe DiMaggio while watching the moon landing in the press box at Angel Stadium.  After sneaking into the baseball writers dinner sat at the same table as Mickey Mantle.  I drove Bill Buckner from San Diego back to Los Angeles after he hurt himself at a game.  The Dodgers had an off day in San Diego between games and I had the pleasure of letting Maury Wills play my guitar while a bunch of us (groupies) were sitting around the pool at the hotel.
> 
> Years ago I was in politics and sat next to the former CA governor Edmund (Pat) Brown at a fundraiser.  I did meet his son Jerry between his gigs as governor in a hotel lobby.  Lastly I spent time talking to former NM governor and libertarian presidential candidate Gary Johnson.
> 
> Yet somehow I'm still looking for my 15 minutes of fame.
> 
> Rick




I would have passed out if I met Elvis !


----------



## Ferocious

Her majesty Queen Elizabeth II.......?


Well I haven't actually met her yet, but I'm sure she would love to come to visit for a cup of tea, but I keep putting her off because she takes her corgies everywhere, and I don't like cleaning up after other folk's pooches.....

Well, that's my head for the block now........


----------



## 1voyager2

Roy Rogers
I was about 4 or 5, It was a rodeo at the Chicago Stadium.
He was Grand Martial.
He rode around the ring shaking hands.
He shook my hand. I didn't wash it for a week.


----------



## treeguy64

People I had face to face, conversations of substance, with:

Muhammed Ali
Telly Savalas
Susan Dell
Sandra Bullock
Luci Baines Johnson
Mark Andes
Georgina Spelvin
The Clancy Brothers & Tommy Makem
Tony Randall
Ravi Shankar
Tony Bennett
Buddy Rich
Buster Crabbe
Michael DeLano
Mandy Patinkin
Suze Orman
Charlotte Crossley
H. Ross Perot (My band played for a party he had.)

Some of the above, I shared just a brief conversation with. Some, i talked with as I drove them around Chicago, in my cab. Others, I handled their bodies for a good amount of time, as I tattooed them. (My lips are sealed.) Some, I shared a shower with. (Ditto.) Some, I went to school with, and knew pretty well.


----------



## charry

The cast of londons burning
the cast of the Bill...
Windsor Davis,
David beckham, (in manzies) pie and mash shop in london,
chris de burgh ( on a flight to antigua )
freddy Starr
roy hudd
helen shapiro
Etc Etc 
I worked in a theatre in the 90s, so met quite a few people there....


----------



## AnnieA

Sassycakes said:


> I would have passed out if I met Elvis !



My dad did at one of his first shows at a high school gym in Mississippi.  Elvis was dating a girl from my dad's home town at the time and a bunch of them hung out after his show. 

I was a few years behind Donna Tartt (Pulitzer Prize winning novelist) in high school. She came to visit at Christmas break from college in Vermont and told some of us about the plot of the novel she'd started.  It was _The Secret History_ though that wasn't what she called it at the time. She'd obviously gotten into a Goth crowd at college; she had on all black including a very long black coat and had colored her already very dark hair so black that it had a bluish/purple tinge. She stood out in small town Mississippi with that get-up!


----------



## fmdog44

Never met anyone famous. Saw a few but I never sw any reason to walk up to a stranger and say something.


----------



## Furryanimal

Max Boyce 
Gareth Evans-British Lion of the seventies.
Vince Savile- brother of he we mustn't mention.On Radio Wales in the seventies.


----------



## Kowhaigirl

Served a meal to David Beckham many years ago... Yes he is that cute close up


----------



## Kathy5853

My list:

Gladys Knight (no Pips) 
RuPaul (he held the door open for me at a vegan restaurant in North Hollywood)
James Brown (he was playing blackjack in Atlantic City, NJ)
Julie Garwood (book signing)
Beck (another vegetarian restaurant in Hollywood, my niece is vegetarian)


----------



## Lakeland living

Many decades ago, Donny Osmond. His truck slid into a snow bank. Took a minute to recognize him with the beard he had. Used to have a place just north of me.


----------



## saintdave

Robert Plant
He was in Sydney for a concert. I was at an inner city restaurant. Looking at the chalkboard menu when a voice behind asked what I'd recommend. Turned around and ..... one of my all time heroes. Saw him the next night in concert. Never did think to ask for his autograph!!!


----------



## saintdave

HollyDolly was Gerry Rafferty making his way down to Baker Street when you met him (sadly gone too young).
Glinda, I also admire Paul. A very good travel writer (I've travelled all over with him in his books). Supposedly a bit of a grump and spent most of his adult life in Britain.


----------



## hollydolly

saintdave said:


> HollyDolly was Gerry Rafferty making his way down to Baker Street when you met him (sadly gone too young).
> Glinda, I also admire Paul. A very good travel writer (I've travelled all over with him in his books). Supposedly a bit of a grump and spent most of his adult life in Britain.


 well he kinda was but he wouldn't make it there for another few years after I met him


----------



## charry

I met alot of famous people , in my time of working at the Warehouse Theatre between 1980 and 1990.s.........( thats where i met my hubby ,in 1986)........
I also dated a member of Mungo Jerry , in 1973........(whom im still in touch with now )...


----------



## charry

Kowhaigirl said:


> Served a meal to David Beckham many years ago... Yes he is that cute close up





i sat and had pie and mash with david beckham , at manzes...in chapel Market ,
islington .London......A lovely guy.....i didnt get a word in, as he and hubby, are both footballers .....hubby being ex Arsenal player...


----------



## hollydolly

charry said:


> I met alot of famous people , in my time of working at the Warehouse Theatre between 1980 and 1990.s.........( thats where i met my hubby ,in 1986)........
> I also dated a member of Mungo Jerry , in 1973........(whom im still in touch with now )...


Me too, my husband has worked tv & film produution all his life on hundreds of shows  ,   and is one of the bosses now on a very well known  show.. .

 I  spent 20 years working in the media at several well known TV studios as a researcher , so I could sit here for a whole day writing about celebrities  we've met, the thousands we've worked with.._literally _thousands, those  who became  personal  friends, and those  who are not nice or very different from their public persona ... but I'm not going to...


----------



## charry

hollydolly said:


> Me too, my husband has worked tv & film produution all his life on hundreds of shows  ,   and is one of the bosses now on a very well known  show.. .
> 
> I  spent 20 years working in the media at several well known TV studios as a researcher , so I could sit here for a whole day writing about celebrities  we've met, the thousands we've worked with.._literally _thousands, those  who became  personal  friends, and those  who are not nice or very different from their public persona ... but I'm not going to...




Hush that mouth holly..    yes i know what you mean....
i think the nicest person ,i ever met and befriended....was Twiggy.....Lesley Lawson 
not forgetting a dear friend Barbara windsor ....


----------



## Homeschoolie

Don't know which one is most famous: Bill Gates, Ross Perot. Husband worked with: Steve Jobs and Perot. 
Didn't meet him but accidently bumped into Al Gore; we started to talk before his 6' 5" tall 350 pound linebacker size security stood like a wall in front of me and said " turn around and walk away"!


----------



## Nautilus

In 1977, I was working in a duPont semi-works (noisy factory) operating a 6oz injection molding machine.  A few people came in very well dressed.  The woman was gorgeous and I thought to myself, "She's beautiful...looks a lot like Barbara Rush."  She walked toward me and extended her hand, introducing herself at the exact moment I noticed her name tag: Barbara Rush. They were in town doing a play at the opera house and for some reason, they decided that touring a factory in the afternoon was a good idea.  We chatted for a few minutes about her movies and her good friend, Vera Miles, one of my favorites.  Of all places to meet a movie star.


----------



## hollydolly

charry said:


> Hush that mouth holly.. yes i know what you mean....
> i think the nicest person ,i ever met and befriended....was Twiggy.....Lesley Lawson
> not forgetting a dear friend Barbara windsor ....


Barbara ( ''just call me Babs Dahling'') is a personal friend ... bless her heart   .. Lesley Hornby (lawson)..is lovely..very down to earth .. but of course even Leigh calls her twigs...


----------



## charry

hollydolly said:


> Barbara ( ''just call me Babs Dahling'') is a personal friend ... bless her heart   .. Lesley Hornby (lawson)..is lovely..very down to earth .. but of course even Leigh calls her twigs...




well i never, fancy you knowing them as well.....did you know my boyfriend from mungo jerry ..sev ....The blonde one.....


----------



## hollydolly

charry said:


> well i never, fancy you knowing them as well.....did you know my boyfriend from mungo jerry ..sev ....The blonde one.....
> View attachment 89942


No I never met Mungo Jerry at all, they were famous when I was a teen (I always thought the lead singer was revolting you got the best looking one out of them )  .. before my time working in TV production. I don't know if hubs ever met them, possibly in later years , but it's doubtful as he's 5 year younger than me and their greatest hit ''In the summeritme'' came out when I was 15 years old ,. I retired 2 summers ago...hubs is very much still working within the Biz... so I really can't talk about too much about anything publicly...


----------



## hollydolly

Kowhaigirl said:


> Served a meal to David Beckham many years ago... Yes he is that cute close up


 He is actually very good looking you're right , pity about too many Tats but a really nice guy....


----------



## hollydolly

Lakeland living said:


> Many decades ago, Donny Osmond. His truck slid into a snow bank. Took a minute to recognize him with the beard he had. Used to have a place just north of me.


 I wouldn't mind meeting Jay...never met any of them, but I did get the opportunity  once but 2 different dates clashed and I lost the chance of meeting them  ( well 4 of them who were here at the time Jay, Merril, Jimmy, and Wayne) )...


----------



## george-alfred

*I have had a chat with Count Basie,a very nice man who signed a picture for me 
and a few words with his then drummer Butch Miles.*


----------



## charry

hollydolly said:


> I wouldn't mind meeting Jay...never met any of them, but I did get the opportunity  once but 2 different dates clashed and I lost the chance of meeting them  ( well 4 of them who were here at the time Jay, Merril, Jimmy, and Wayne) )...




oh thats a shame holly...ive met them all...A lovely bunch of lads ....


----------



## charry

hollydolly said:


> No I never met Mungo Jerry at all, they were famous when I was a teen (I always thought the lead singer was revolting you got the best looking one out of them )  .. before my time working in TV production. I don't know if hubs ever met them, possibly in later years , but it's doubtful as he's 5 year younger than me and their greatest hit ''In the summeritme'' came out when I was 15 years old ,. I retired 2 summers ago...hubs is very much still working within the Biz... so I really can't talk about too much about anything publicly...






Revolting !! thats a bit harsh holly......not a nice thing to say about someone !!!.......
actually , he is lovely charming guy, with a beautiful-wife and family   ,,!!”!


----------



## hollydolly

charry said:


> Revolting !! thats a bit harsh holly......not a nice thing to say about someone !!!.......
> actually , he is lovely charming guy, with a beautiful-wife and family   ,,!!”!


 Charry..I  have no doubt of what you say, if that's how  you found them 

. I was 14 or 15, a young teen, they were much older  I found him revolting to look at ,  what more can I say that was my opinion at the time...


----------



## katlupe

I have met a few, mostly sports stars. One being Muhammad Ali in NYC at our hotel. He called me over to him in the lobby and he was doing magic tricks and already had others around him. I also met some of the NY Knicks and the Harlem Globetrotters. That was all back in the eighties. Then I got into NASCAR and met Alan Kuwicki and Davy Allison within a year or two of them both getting killed. And Richard Childress and the crew of Dale Earnhardt's car. Didn't get to meet Dale though. I met some others too but these are the ones who come to mind right now.


----------



## win231

About 30 years ago, I was in line at a restaurant cashier & the guy in front of me looked sorta familiar, even from the back - the hair, the shape of his head.  When he turned around & smiled at me, I couldn't help but burst out laughing - Al Lewis ("Grandpa" on The Munsters).  Several other people started laughing when they recognized him.  He seemed to expect it & enjoy it.


----------



## charry

hollydolly said:


> Charry..I  have no doubt of what you say, if that's how  you found them
> 
> . I was 14 or 15, a young teen, they were much older  I found him revolting to look at ,  what more can I say that was my opinion at the time...




Theres nothing more to say !!....beauty is skin deep......thankgod , some of us have TACT.....!!!


----------



## hollydolly

charry said:


> Theres nothing more to say !!....beauty is skin deep......thankgod , some of us have TACT.....!!!


OH for goodness sake Charry don't tell me what to think.... , I'm entitled to find someone unatractive, especially 50 years ago when I was just  a child...  !!!


----------



## charry

hollydolly said:


> OH for goodness sake Charry don't tell me what to think.... , I'm entitled to find someone unatractive, especially 50 years ago when I was just  a child...  !!!





Calm down holly......is this a forum, is it not !!......Just my opinion hun .....


----------



## Pepper

I've known many famous people.  Abbie Hoffman was my neighbor.  In my family, there are 2 actresses, both famous, one is extremely famous.  I've met many politicians.  I marched, arm in arm, with Dr. Benjamin Spock.  I was a political groupie.  I loved being in the thick of things and made sure I got there.


----------



## Nautilus

treeguy64 said:


> People I had face to face, conversations of substance, with:
> 
> Muhammed Ali
> Telly Savalas
> Susan Dell
> Sandra Bullock
> Luci Baines Johnson
> Mark Andes
> Georgina Spelvin
> The Clancy Brothers & Tommy Makem
> Tony Randall
> Ravi Shankar
> Tony Bennett
> Buddy Rich
> Buster Crabbe
> Michael DeLano
> Mandy Patinkin
> Suze Orman
> Charlotte Crossley
> H. Ross Perot (My band played for a party he had.)
> 
> Some of the above, I shared just a brief conversation with. Some, i talked with as I drove them around Chicago, in my cab. Others, I handled their bodies for a good amount of time, as I tattooed them. (My lips are sealed.) Some, I shared a shower with. (Ditto.) Some, I went to school with, and knew pretty well.


Georgina Spelvin?  That had to have been a deep conversation.


----------



## treeguy64

Nautilus said:


> Georgina Spelvin?  That had to have been a deep conversation.


She actually approached my Dad and I as we walked in the lobby of this classy XXX movie house I had taken him to for his birthday.  Yeah, "The Devil In Miss Jones" was playing. The first thing she said to us:  "I'll bet you guys would've recognized me sooner if I had my clothes off!"  We thought about pursuing the matter, but, in a quick, side conversation, decided to let it go.  No matter. We would go on to other, great, father/son escapades.  Man, I miss my Dad!


----------



## RadishRose

treeguy64 said:


> classy XXX movie house


Hey, I think this belongs to the Games forum, in the Oxymoron thread!


----------



## treeguy64

RadishRose said:


> Hey, I think this belongs to the Games forum, in the Oxymoron thread!


Aw, come on, RR, some XXX theaters did have some class, way back when.... Then came the proliferation of old theaters that converted to XXX schlock houses as they became progressively more run down.  Actually, the theater I took my Dad to was on North Lincoln Avenue, right across from The Biograph, where Dillinger met his fate. It was called The 3-Penny Cinema.  Agents aimed at Dillinger from its rooftop, in 1934.  It was a garage, then, I believe.  The 3-Penny was the first theater, in Chicago, to screen Deep Throat.  It is now called Lincoln Hall.


----------



## RadishRose

treeguy64 said:


> Aw, come on, RR, some XXX theaters did have some class, way back when.... Then came the proliferation of old theaters that converted to XXX schlock houses as they became progressively more run down.  Actually, the theater I took my Dad to was on North Lincoln Avenue, right across from The Biograph, where Dillinger met his fate. It was called The 3-Penny Cinema.  Agents aimed at Dillinger from its rooftop, in 1934.  It was a garage, then, I believe.  The 3-Penny was the first theater, in Chicago, to screen Deep Throat.  It is now called Lincoln Hall.


Interesting TG. I just looked up his quick bio. In part-
_Dillinger, whose name once dominated the headlines, was a notorious and vicious thief. From September 1933 until July 1934, he and his violent gang terrorized the Midwest, killing 10 men, wounding 7 others, robbing banks and police arsenals, and staging 3 jail breaks—killing a sheriff during one and wounding 2 guards in another. _


----------



## TravelinMan

_Way back when, my older daughter was selected to be an extra for Back to the Future III.  The filming was being done near where we lived and so many of the local people were chosen to be extras for the outdoor festival scene.

She was one of 10 children that were used for filming.  Labor laws required that a parent had to be in attendance while the children were working.  So I "had" to go on set 4 times.  Before filming, the children had to attend class taught by a certified teacher.

By the last time I was on set, my daughter personally introduced me to:
     -Christopher Lloyd
     - Mary Steenburgen
     -Lea Thompson

They all seemed like genuinely nice people and were so happy to be working with children and were gracious when meeting the parents.

I never got to meet Michael Fox because he was too reclusive, but I did get to see the DeLorean time machine!

..._


----------



## Pinky

Christopher Reeve and Margot Kidder, when I was an extra in the 1980 Superman II movie. It was in Niagara Falls, where I lived for a few years. Christopher Reeve was playing with my friend's little boy, whose name was also Chris, and Ms. Kidder had her daughter with her. I have photos somewhere.

My brother has met big names, since he's in the film industry .. Anthony Hopkins, Brad Pitt, Sean Connery (he gave my brother a signed photograph on his birthday), Sylvester Stallone, Jason Momoa - and so many others.


----------



## peppermint

I have a cousin that is famous....Haven't seen him in many years....He is my brother's age....67 yrs. old....
I don't want to name him....It's a long story....


----------



## Ronni

John Travolta.  Long story.  I used to live in California.  

Nancy Cartwright.  She is the voice of Bart Simpson of the Simpsons.  Her daughter Lucy and mine used to play together.


----------



## Pecos

Captain Thomas Kelly US Navy Metal of Honor winner.
I spent quite a bit of time working with him when I was stationed in Korea in 1985 to 1988. He was a class act in every way.

General Louis Wilson USMC Metal of Honor winner and Commandant of The Marine Corp
General Wilson was Commanding General of the 3rd Marine Division on Okinawa as a 3 star in 1970 to 1973. He made it a point to meet all of the Navy and Marine Officers on the island. He was quite a gentleman and easy to talk to even when I was a W-1. That Metal of Honor hanging around his neck was mesmerizing to say the least.

I did get to salute President Eisenhower when he came to Treasure Island, San Francisco to visit ailing Fleet Admiral Nimitz in 1961. I was an E-3 and part of a "ripple salute" formation as his vehicle drove to the residence of Fleet Admiral Nimitz. There were still a few five star officers around in those days. Nimitz used to go to the PX every now and then but he was very discreet and slipped in and out very quietly.

Senator McCain's father was still on active duty as a 4 Star Admiral in charge of all Pacific Forces while I was there in 1966 to 1969. I went to a luncheon where he spoke when I was a CPO (E-7) and it is easy to see where Senator McCain got his values. It was quite a speech!! 

One night I sent one of my young technicians up to Camp Smith where Admiral McCain worked to fix some electronic equipment. As my E-4 was leaving the 4th floor, he boarded the elevator with Admiral McCain. They sat out on the front steps of the building and watched the sun come up over Pearl Harbor. My young sailor was never quit the same after that and he got more serious about life, ….. and the Navy.


----------



## RadishRose

I'm impressed!


----------



## Camper6

Warrigal said:


> Not that famous but Brian Mulroney, the then PM of Canada, came over and shook my hand when we were outside the parliament house in Ottawa. He was obviously in campaign mode at the time. It was so unexpected that I was dumbstruck.


He was like that on Parliament Hill even when not campaigning. He went over when my niece was there and even posed for pictures.


----------



## Camper6

Sam Snead the golfer.


----------



## Robert59

My Mother is 5th cousin to David Crockett. I know the founder of Domino's pizza.


----------



## Pinky

Canadian golfer, George Knudson - at Toronto's Pearson Airport.
He unfortunately died quite young (age 51) of brain cancer.


----------



## Gaer

I had lunch with Mike love (of the Beachboys) . . alone!  Others are>..Dick Clark, Kirsty Alley, Regis Filbin, Steve Allen, Fred Travalone, George Carlin, Shirley Jones, Vera Miles, robert Conrad, Wolfman Jack, Roy Rogers, Gene Autry.


----------



## charry

As i worked in the popular Theatre in London in the 80s, ive met lots of famous people ...


----------



## Gaer

Just thought of more; The Everlys, Little Richard, Chan Romero, Teresa Brewer, Dennis Weaver, Robert Conrad, Maharishi Mahesh Yogi, Jonus Salk.
It's funny.  I used to date a guy who looked exactly like Kenny Rogers.  Every place we would go, we were treated like royalty, but IT WASN'T HIM!


----------



## MarciKS

I met Jim Eisenreich of the Kansas City Royals. I have Tourette Syndrome and a bunch of us got to see a free game and meet him. He signed a ball and card for me but, I couldn't get him to shake my hand. He just looked at me like I was nuts. LOL! Might have been a TS thing since he has it, too.
https://www.foxsports.com/kansas-ci...ud-to-educate-the-masses-on-tourette-s-051115


----------



## Ruthanne

Not to get political but many years ago I met Tricia Nixon.


----------



## MarciKS

Ruthanne said:


> Not to get political but many years ago I met Tricia Nixon.



What was that like Ruthanne?


----------



## Ruthanne

MarciKS said:


> What was that like Ruthanne?


It was pretty exciting at the time, she was very nice and gave me an autograph.  I think I was about 14 years old or so.  She was very pretty.


----------



## MarciKS

I like you Ruthanne.


----------



## Ruthanne

MarciKS said:


> I like you Ruthanne.


  Awww..that's cool Marci and I like you, too.


----------



## Rosemarie

David Steele (British politician)
Hugh Jackman
Richard Armitage
Orlando Bloom


----------



## MarciKS

Ruthanne said:


> It was pretty exciting at the time, she was very nice and gave me an autograph.  I think I was about 14 years old or so.  She was very pretty.



You know, when my aunt was still alive, she met Clint Eastwood. Said he was the nicest man you could imagine. I guess he had a young man working for him that had a special condition and had to have a special chair to work so he made sure that kid got what he needed. She said they had dinner with him and his family. Said they were very nice folks.


----------



## exwisehe

I saw a train once coming through where I was, around 1962 and supposedly Elvis was on it.

Everyone hoped he was going to come to the window and wave, but we heard he was asleep, and so the train left.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Rosemarie said:


> David Steele (British politician)
> Hugh Jackman
> Richard Armitage
> Orlando Bloom



Jealous! lol


----------



## Rosemarie

CinnamonSugar said:


> Jealous! lol


Believe me, there's nothing to envy! The last three were a big disappointment, the first I knew about already through my husband.


----------



## JimBob1952

Did a new business pitch for my PR firm to Mitt Romney when he was at Bain. 

Did a little work with Hamilton Jordan (Jimmy Carter's Chief of Staff).  Ditto for Mac McLarty (Clinton's Chief of Staff).  And Steve Case (AOL founder).

  But the best for me was...

Met Bart Starr and his wife in the lobby of our firm.  Talked for a few minutes and he gave me an autographed football.  A real gentleman.  The thing is, I thought he would be a big guy and he was about 5' 10  and 160 pounds. 

That's it.  Lived in NYC and had many sightings over the years but not much contact.


----------



## Old&InTheWay

Derek Jeter


----------



## Gaer

I had lunch alone with Mike Love of the Beach Boys. He was a vegetarian so it was mostly fruit and cheese.  We were both heavily into TM at the time.  Anyway,  It was about an hour; just the two of us!  That was pretty cool!


----------



## tbeltrans

Prince, Leo Kottke, Ted Nugent, Gordon Lightfoot, Stephen Stills, Steve Allen (bumped into him), saw George Bush Sr. in his wheelchair at the Mayo Clinic...will post if I think of any more.

Tony


----------



## asp3

The only person who's famous who I've really known is Greg Proops who used to be on Who's Line Is It Anyway both here and the UK version.  He's the tall geeky guy with glasses.  He wasn't famous at the time, but was in an improv group at San Francisco State that played at the dorms weekly.  I was a regular and when their current lighting guy left they asked me if I wanted to do lights for them.  Doing lighting for them just consisted of turning down the lights at the end of a scene and then turning them up again when they were ready to start another, so it wasn't a particularly difficult task.  I also took part in their review of a show after it was over.  Anyway as well as doing that I occasionally met with members of the group (including Greg) for games of Uno in the student union.

My favorite meeting happened last year but she isn't that famous, Anya of the Norwegian band Flunk.  They had a hit with their cover of Blue Monday back in 2002.  I saw them play in London last year when I was there on business.  After the show was over I was talking to the woman who was the opener and Anya came over and thanked me for being so enthusiastic during their show and gave me a hug.

Other people I've met briefly:

I've waited on the following people when I worked as a waiter.
Perry Como
Gene Washington (49ers player)
Three members of the band The Tubes (which was a favorite of mine at the time)

I've also said hello to
Paris Hilton (who also was a DJ at a show my wife and I went to)
Ariana Huffington
Martha Stewart


----------



## dobielvr

Rode the elevator at the Peninsula Hotel in Beverly Hills w/ Michael J Fox.  Said hello to Red Skelton on the plane to Reno.
Spent some time w/a member of the band Bread in his hotel room.  Shields and Yarnell spent time in our hotel room after a show, w/me, my mom, and sister.  Saw King Tut at the Getty Museum lol.

That's all that come to mind for now.


----------



## Pinky

Christopher Reeve and Margot Kidder when I was an extra in the Niagara Falls sequence in Superman2.

They are both gone now - R.I.P.


----------



## Lewkat

Babe Ruth when he visited us as he was a friend of my dad's.


----------



## needshave

Pinky said:


> Christopher Reeve and Margot Kidder when I was an extra in the Niagara Falls sequence in Superman2.
> 
> They are both gone now - R.I.P.


 I thought you looked familiar!


----------



## Pinky

needshave said:


> I thought you looked familiar!


You mean, you recognized me standing at the front of the hot dog stand line .. and as a blur when I ran past the camera?


----------



## john danson

Bobby Kennedy in 1964.I still remember the gold watch he wore when I shook his hand.Micky Mantle in 1977.


----------



## needshave

Dennis Rodman and his two body guards in Hawaii.  Very friendly and talkative.

Michael Jordan and his trainer at the old Bulls Arena In Chicago.
The trainer gave my son workout tips on how to improve his vertical leap then called us at home to follow up.

Richard Nixon, OU campus

Drew Carey, Kent State


----------



## needshave

Pinky said:


> You mean, you recognized me standing at the front of the hot dog stand line .. and as a blur when I ran past the camera?


Yes, you had Mustard on your hand!! I love Mustard.


----------



## DaveA

When the Anrea Doria sank off Nantucket our ship, and others, retrieved much of the floating debris and personal items.  We happened to retrieve one of Ruth Roman's traveling cases - -does this count? 

As a side note, we also sank some of the lifeboats that broke loose as the Andrea Doria sank and came to the surface inverted.  Used the 40 mm. mount and it was surprising how many shells it took to sink them due to the many individual segments of these 26' boats.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I met and actually kind of "igged" Jackie Wilson at Lloyd Price's Turn Table in N.Y.C.  I also met and had a nice chat backstage with my crush at the time, Pervis Jackson of The Spinners when they appeared at The Cheetah in N.Y.  I met Cuba Gooding, Sr. at a jazz club in Montclair, N.J.  He told me I had pretty lips...but then again he was pretty high.  I responded earlier in the thread that I'd met Sydney Poitier. He was walking around the Montreal Expo 67 by himself. Just found the photo I took which didn't come out so well because I was trying to hurry and take it.


----------



## Colleen

Paul Newman


----------



## Lewkat

When I worked in CA, I met many as they or one of the family were my patients.


----------



## hawkdon

Actors: Randy Quaid ... Kenny Lee Kathryn Harrold ... Beverly T. Lee Jack Warden ... Hubert 'Bad Hair' Wimberly Corinne Bohrer ... Janie Rimmer .


----------



## oldman

Pecos said:


> Captain Thomas Kelly US Navy Metal of Honor winner.
> I spent quite a bit of time working with him when I was stationed in Korea in 1985 to 1988. He was a class act in every way.
> 
> General Louis Wilson USMC Metal of Honor winner and Commandant of The Marine Corp
> General Wilson was Commanding General of the 3rd Marine Division on Okinawa as a 3 star in 1970 to 1973. He made it a point to meet all of the Navy and Marine Officers on the island. He was quite a gentleman and easy to talk to even when I was a W-1. That Metal of Honor hanging around his neck was mesmerizing to say the least.
> 
> I did get to salute President Eisenhower when he came to Treasure Island, San Francisco to visit ailing Fleet Admiral Nimitz in 1961. I was an E-3 and part of a "ripple salute" formation as his vehicle drove to the residence of Fleet Admiral Nimitz. There were still a few five star officers around in those days. Nimitz used to go to the PX every now and then but he was very discreet and slipped in and out very quietly.
> 
> Senator McCain's father was still on active duty as a 4 Star Admiral in charge of all Pacific Forces while I was there in 1966 to 1969. I went to a luncheon where he spoke when I was a CPO (E-7) and it is easy to see where Senator McCain got his values. It was quite a speech!!
> 
> One night I sent one of my young technicians up to Camp Smith where Admiral McCain worked to fix some electronic equipment. As my E-4 was leaving the 4th floor, he boarded the elevator with Admiral McCain. They sat out on the front steps of the building and watched the sun come up over Pearl Harbor. My young sailor was never quit the same after that and he got more serious about life, ….. and the Navy.


Hey Pecos——I met your Admiral Rickover. He was in charge of the Navy’s nuclear sub program. I was working at Allis Chalmers where reactors were built for the Naval nuclear program. I was serving my internship in Engineering and he came through our department as part of a tour of the facility. He saw my Marines coffee cup and we ended up talking about the Navy/Marines relationship for maybe 10 minutes.


----------



## Pecos

oldman said:


> Hey Pecos——I met your Admiral Rickover. He was in charge of the Navy’s nuclear sub program. I was working at Allis Chalmers where reactors were built for the Naval nuclear program. I was serving my internship in Engineering and he came through our department as part of a tour of the facility. He saw my Marines coffee cup and we ended up talking about the Navy/Marines relationship for maybe 10 minutes.


I never met him, but I sure have heard a lot of stories about him and most of them were pretty wild. 
I got to know one Navy LT who was on his staff, and I am not entirely sure that he ever completely recovered his sanity after that tour of duty. 
Rickover was on active duty until he was 83 and I believe that still holds the record.


----------



## fmdog44

Whatshisname...twice


----------



## Rosemarie

Michaela Denis. She and her husband Armand used to make wild life documentaries. Also Charlie Chester, Tony Hancock and David Steele.


----------



## Phoenix

Tom Gaddis, author of the Birdman of Alcatraz.  He was a friend of the owner of an independent bookstore in the Portland, Oregon area.  I told the store owner about the book I was writing about what my brother did, and he introduced me to Tom.  Tom helped me get the article about my brother published in Oregon's largest newspaper, The Oregonian.


----------



## Nathan

Royce & Jeanie Kendall, of The Kendalls.


----------



## Ken N Tx

William Perry "The Fridge".............


----------



## Damaged Goods

Wow, you guys have met some big-name celebs and other notables.

At a little league awards ceremony, mid 1950s, I won a baseball for having the best W-L record and most SOs.  Guest that night was Raymond Berry who was just starting his pro football career with our hometown team.

This is the guy who's now in the Pro Football HOF and who was the favorite target of Johnny Unitas.

He was also an NFL head coach with the NE Pats. As a head coach, he led them to a Super Bowl where Ditka's Bears killed them.  Overall he had better than a .500 record as HC.

Anyway, he autographed my baseball which, sadly disappeared.  Sat on a bedroom chest of drawers until early 70s.

Guess he was the most notable person I've met.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

Wow!  You have all met a lot of famous people
My only claim to fame was attending a party at Kareem Abdul-Jabbar’s when he was still Lou Al Cindor .  The only thing I remember about it was he was very very tall, lived in a really really nice apartment, and someone stole all the record albums I had taken.


----------



## Pepper

In Washington Square Park, in 1981, was there with husband & baby and we see Mary Travers of Peter, Paul & Mary.  I had seen her so often in concert, TV, whatever, I thought I knew her so we went over and started gabbing.  She was with 2 men.  She asked if she could hold our son, & of course, after knowing her a million years on TV we said "Sure!"

A couple of years later, same Park, little son made friends with William Kunstler's little girl, and since we went most Sundays spoke with him a lot.  We had many mutual people in common, but never met before.

My DIL is cousin by marriage to a Very Famous Actress, and as her Family is close, I got to see her every family get-together, but not since pandemic.  What's most shocking about this, to me, is knowing a family that is so close and contact each other frequently.  Not used to all these folks being nice to me.  I'm not worthy---just kidding, lol.


----------



## Glowworm

Crown Princess Victoria of Sweden at a fundraiser and dinner I attended for her charity for disabled and chronically sick children


----------



## Pepper

I looked her up @Glowworm and wow, what a lovely woman.  In fact, the whole royal family has been blessed in the good-looking department.  Sorry that this sounds shallow!


----------



## Glowworm

Pepper said:


> I looked her up @Glowworm and wow, what a lovely woman.  In fact, the whole royal family has been blessed in the good-looking department.  Sorry that this sounds shallow!


Not just good looking, she's also a charming person


----------



## win231

Kathleen’s Place said:


> Wow!  You have all met a lot of famous people
> My only claim to fame was attending a party at Kareem Abdul-Jabbar’s when he was still Lou Al Cindor .  The only thing I remember about it was he was very very tall, lived in a really really nice apartment, and someone stole all the record albums I had taken.


I saw him & his wife at the "Cheesecake Factory" in Woodland Hills, CA.  around 25 years ago.  I said "Hi."  I remember thinking, "Unlike other famous people, there is NO WAY he could disguise himself at that height."


----------



## StarSong

win231 said:


> I saw him & his wife at the "Cheesecake Factory" in Woodland Hills, CA.  around 25 years ago.  I said "Hi."  I remember thinking, "Unlike other famous people, there is NO WAY he could disguise himself at that height."


LOL - I rode with him in an elevator about 30 years ago in North Hollywood.  Just the two of us.  Kind of awkward.  I finally broke the silence with, "I guess sunglasses wouldn't be much of a disguise for you, huh?" 

He laughed and it eased the tension.


----------



## J.B Books

I have met more famous people than I can count I guess. Mostly Professional athletes, team owners, hall of famers in NFL, NHL,NBA,MLB. Actors, politicians, musicians....on and on.

BUT the person I admire most of all the people was Bishop Fulton Sheen. He is on his way to becoming a Saint. I shook his hand and he blessed me.


So I got that going for me.


----------



## Feelslikefar

Probably Don Ho ( Tiny Bubbles ) Duke Kahanamoku and O.J. Simpson who came to my High School to present a
full football ride to one of our running backs to USC.


----------



## Dana

_I have met quite a few famous people because of my father's work. The standout was being chosen to give a bunch of flowers to Queen Elizabeth and she said she liked my dress!!_


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

J.B Books said:


> I have met more famous people than I can count I guess. Mostly Professional athletes, team owners, hall of famers in NFL, NHL,NBA,MLB. Actors, politicians, musicians....on and on.
> 
> BUT the person I admire most of all the people was Bishop Fulton Sheen. He is on his way to becoming a Saint. I shook his hand and he blessed me.
> 
> 
> So I got that going for me.


I remember him!  What an honor for you


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

Dana said:


> _I have met quite a few famous people because of my father's work. The standout was being chosen to give a bunch of flowers to Queen Elizabeth and she said she liked my dress!!_


Wow!!!


----------



## Happy Joe

Probably Bob Hope,
Was in a bar once when O.J. Simpson walked in (he obviously just wanted a quiet beer) but his hangers on kept trying to entertain him; actually felt sorry for the guy.  Left him alone, didn't impose myself on him.

Enjoy!


----------



## J.B Books

Happy Joe said:


> Probably Bob Hope,
> Was in a bar once when O.J. Simpson walked in (he obviously just wanted a quiet beer) but his hangers on kept trying to entertain him; actually felt sorry for the guy.  Left him alone, didn't impose myself on him.
> 
> Enjoy!


I shared an elevator in a hotel once with Bob Hope.
I couldn't believe how short he was!


----------



## garyt1957

OneEyedDiva said:


> I met and actually kind of "igged" Jackie Wilson at Lloyd Price's Turn Table in N.Y.C.  I also met and had a nice chat backstage with my crush at the time, Pervis Jackson of The Spinners when they appeared at The Cheetah in N.Y.  I met Cuba Gooding, Sr. at a jazz club in Montclair, N.J.  He told me I had pretty lips...but then again he was pretty high.  I responded earlier in the thread that I'd met Sydney Poitier. He was walking around the Montreal Expo 67 by himself. Just found the photo I took which didn't come out so well because I was trying to hurry and take it.
> View attachment 133246


OK, I'll bite, what does "igged" mean?


----------



## OneEyedDiva

garyt1957 said:


> OK, I'll bite, what does "igged" mean?


"Igged" means ignore. In this case I used it to mean brushed off.


----------



## dobielvr

Idk if I already answered this???

Michael J Fox..rode the elevator w/him at The Peninsula Hotel in Beverly Hills.  He was very short.  Like me.

Shields and Yarnell came up to our room in Los Angeles..me, my  sister and my mother.  We visited.

Went to a graduation party here in town at one of the guys from Kool and the Gang's home.

Lou Diamonds Phillips autograph. He came and played music here in town.

I sound like a groupie lol.


----------



## Dana

Kathleen’s Place said:


> Wow!!!


I was 8 years old...she had to say something. It was a lovely dress!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

dobielvr said:


> Idk if I already answered this???
> 
> Michael J Fox..rode the elevator w/him at The Peninsula Hotel in Beverly Hills.  He was very short.  Like me.
> 
> Shields and Yarnell came up to our room in Los Angeles..me, my  sister and my mother.  We visited.
> 
> Went to a graduation party here in town at one of the guys from Kool and the Gang's home.
> 
> Lou Diamonds Phillips autograph. He came and played music here in town.
> 
> I sound like a groupie lol.


Cool! Or should I say "Kool"!  My husband's best friend was good friends with Kool. When my husband and I were heading off to vacation one time, he asked us to drop him off at Kool's house which was in another city located in the direction we were traveling. We didn't go in with him so I never met Kool. That same friend later moved to PA. When we went to visit him there, he had just opened a restaurant in the same block as his apartment. He took us there, showed us around and told us that Bon Jovi was helping to revitalize that neighborhood. He met with Bon Jovi (a Jersey boy too) and was subsequently told if he needed any help to just call.

I should add that though I never met him in person, I talked on the phone with Al Goodman of Ray, Goodman & Brown (formerly The Moments). I was considering writing an article about RG &B for this entertainment e-magazine my friend publishes. He and my husband were very good friends. I would have been able to meet him, the rest of his group and The Manhattans if I wasn't sick the night Al and his wife hosted a party. at their house. My husband had to go without me. Before I got a chance to interview him for the article, Al went to the hospital for what was supposed to be a minor surgery and died in the hospital.


----------



## garyt1957

OneEyedDiva said:


> "Igged" means ignore. In this case I used it to mean brushed off.


I had something completely different in mind, lol


----------



## dobielvr

OneEyedDiva said:


> Cool! Or should I say "Kool"!  My husband's best friend was good friends with Kool. When my husband and I were heading off to vacation one time, he asked us to drop him off at Kool's house which was in another city located in the direction we were traveling. We didn't go in with him so I never met Kool. That same friend later moved to PA. When we went to visit him there, he had just opened a restaurant in the same block as his apartment. He took us there, showed us around and told us that Bon Jovi was helping to revitalize that neighborhood. He met with Bon Jovi (a Jersey boy too) and was subsequently told if he needed any help to just call.
> 
> I should add that though I never met him in person, I talked on the phone with Al Goodman of Ray, Goodman & Brown (formerly The Moments). I was considering writing an article about RG &B for this entertainment e-magazine my friend publishes. He and my husband were very good friends. I would have been able to meet him, the rest of his group and The Manhattans if I wasn't sick the night Al and his wife hosted a party. at their house. My husband had to go without me. Before I got a chance to interview him for the article, Al went to the hospital for what was supposed to be a minor surgery and died in the hospital.


Very kool Diva...


----------



## mrstime

I was too young to remember however I was told that Leo Carrillo would give me quarters to leave he and my mother alone. Then in school in the lower grades we all got to meet(?) Monte Montana and his horse.
However the one I was most impressed with because I was an adult  and remember it well was meeting Pierre Trudeau.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

garyt1957 said:


> I had something completely different in mind, lol


I'm *sure* you did.


----------



## Sassycakes

I met Rob McElhenny who stars in "It's always Sunny in Philly" a few days after he was born. His Mom is related to a family member and we were good friends. Rob was born a few days after I had my daughter.


----------



## -Oy-

I've met and photographed quite a few famous people over the years. Who the most famous is depends on the time, media climate and which circles you move in. 

A personal favourite was Sir Ian McKellen. I spent a full day with him - a true gentleman.

Relevant at the moment would be Princes Charles, Andrew and Harry. Who's the most famous? I'm guessing all three will have their moments in the coming months.


----------



## saltydog

whisteria said:


> I was in the usa one year and we decided to go and see tombstone,
> We we're told to use the truck stops as they gave good value for money ref meals,
> 
> Well true to form we'd enjoyed our first meal of the day and as we made our way to the hire car my wife decided she needed the loo after all
> and so i said in a loudish voice "i'll see you in the car"  And then i continued a few steps to this hire car
> As i got nearer to the car a voice from an old truck parked next to us rang out and it said "love your scouse twang"
> 
> I looked at the driver and it was Paul Mc cartney and his then wife Linda,
> At first i wasn't sure if it was him or not because he was a bit rough looking but it was him and we exchanged views on our home land and liverpool,
> 
> When my wife returned paul and family's truck was just driving away, my wife asked who i was talking to,  "Paul and Linda McCartney" I replied,
> 
> What out here in this dusty place "Dont think so"
> 
> She never did believe me.
> 
> Have you met anyone famous?


Steve Martin was a senior at my high school when I was a freshman.  He was a friend of my girlfriend's older brother.  They would be at the house sometimes when I was over visiting.  He was on the pep squad and I remember him with the other members doing cheers at pep rallies.  Back then Steve Martin was just another ordinary guy.


----------



## ehanveyjr

NancyNGA said:


> Jimmy Carter.    Don't know if you'd call it *met* though.  Shook hands in a long greeting line,
> when he was running for President in 1976.


Also met Jimmy in the early 70s in Warner Robins/Macon. Admire what he has done since leaving office.


----------



## JimBob1952

I've done some work with two White House Chiefs of Staff, Hamilton Jordan (Carter) and Mack McLarty (Clinton).  Both very impressive, very polite gentlemen.


----------



## senior chef

Shook hands with President George W. Bush in 2004


----------



## JimBob1952

Does anybody know who Jesse Winchester is/was?  I met him in a bar in Montreal in 1973.  You think rock singers are going to be larger than life but he was skinny and a bit geeky.


----------



## caroln

John Gidding from HGTV.  I have a picture with him to prove it, but I didn't want to post it on line.  He used to be a model...


----------



## Sassycakes

DaveA said:


> When the Anrea Doria sank off Nantucket our ship, and others, retrieved much of the floating debris and personal items.  We happened to retrieve one of Ruth Roman's traveling cases - -does this count?
> 
> As a side note, we also sank some of the lifeboats that broke loose as the Andrea Doria sank and came to the surface inverted.  Used the 40 mm. mount and it was surprising how many shells it took to sink them due to the many individual segments of these 26' boats.


It's funny you mentioned the Andrea Doria. When I was about 7 or 8 yrs old my Dad drove my Mom's sister 2 of my cousins to go to Italy on the ship. We Were allowed to tour the ship and I remember looking over the side and thinking how tall the boat was and couldn't even imagine how much of the boat was under the water. Me and my sister got so scared that my Dad took us off the boat.I think 2 yrs later it sunk. Every year my sister and her family go on a cruise and wants me and my family to join them. I laugh and remind her how scared we both got just walking around the Andra Doria.


----------



## Lewkat

Albert Einstein.  My boyfriend worked for him back in the day.


----------



## oldpop

It is a toss up between William Shatner from Star Trek and Paul Barrere guitarist, singer and song writer for the band
Little Feat. Oh, almost forgot about Iggy Pop and Dougie Maclean. I drank some beer with them back in the seventies.


​


----------



## PamfromTx

I thought I had answered this already.   Perhaps there's another thread floating around.

1)   Frankie Avalon  1972 or 1973    Houston, Texas

2)   Tom Selleck and the entire cast of Magnum, P.I.  1982   Honolulu, Hawaii

3)    Prince   San Antonio Airport

4)     Los Panchos
Los Panchos first met in 1944 in New York City. The three original members were Chucho Navarro, and Alfredo Gil, both from Mexico, and Hernando Avilés from Puerto Rico. All three played guitar and contributed vocally.     McAllen, Texas

Los Panchos reached fame with their romantic songs, especially in Latin America where they are still regarded as one of the top trios of all time.   Of course, members have been replaced.   
2001

5)  Drew Scott 2019    McAllen, Texas


----------



## JimBob1952

oldpop said:


> It is a toss up between William Shatner from Star Trek and Paul Barrere guitarist, singer and song writer for the band
> Little Feat. Oh, almost forgot about Iggy Pop and Dougie Maclean. I drank some beer with them back in the seventies.
> 
> 
> ​



Loved Little Feat!  Barrere was with them from Dixie Chicken onwards.


----------



## Gaer

I put a bunch of names on here earlier and did NOT put the most important man of all!

In a crowd of a thousand people who came to hear a lecture by the Maharishi Mahesh Yogi, he got out of his chair on stage and walked into the crowd to give       ME        a long stemmed red rose! 
Years later, when I think of the reverberations of this action, I still gasp!


----------



## Alligatorob

Dick Cheney, when he was running for his first term in Congress.  Not very famous then...


----------



## Della

I wish I could double wow that, Gaer.  It ties in with one of my famous people sightings, I lived in the Dayton area when Phil Donahue's show was starting up.  He talked to me at a refreshment stand while Bobby Riggs and some other tennis stars were doing a charity show.  Later on I audited a class at Wright State University and Phil's producer was the guest speaker.  She told a story about picking up Maharishi Mahesh Yogi at the airport for the show -- he sat in the passenger seat cross legged like he always does so when she stopped suddenly she flung her arm out to keep him from falling forward, like you do with a child.  He giggled.

Johnny Bench came to a little do when our branch of Fifth Third Bank was opening (he's part owner.)  I had asked if my then twelve year old son could come and he stood wide eyed while Johnny flirted with me.  Never had a mother earned so much respect.

While working at the Pentagon Credit Union I opened accounts for Colin Powell and his lovely wife, and Dick Cheney who scared all of us.

About that same time Prince Charles and Diana were touring DC.  My husband and I walked over to see them and Reagan at a Labor Day event at the Tomb of the Unknown Soldier.   Big crowd, couldn't see them very well.  Then I remembered that there is one British soldier buried in Arlington Cemetery so we hustled over to where that was.  It was roped off in a little square with a mounted policeman there so I knew I was right.  A few minutes later a car drove up. Charles and Di got out and laid a wreath on the grave and said a prayer.  We could have reached out and touched them.  Then they got back in the car and waved at us. Yes, she was glowingly beautiful.


----------



## fuzzybuddy

I'm not sure if I already wrote about this, but I did get to meet and greet Debbie Reynolds. This was late 70s, 80s. She was in a Broadway play, which was closing that night. They blocked all the exits, except one, so we all had to file by her to say "goodbye". Nobody was too happy about that. As I approached her, she had her back to me, talking to someone way down the line. She turned back, and we were face to face, just inches apart. I freaked out. I did this "EEEK!" thing. She had these great big clown like tattooed eye brows, almost in the middle of her forehead, and where there was supposed to be eye brows was shave off, and her entire face was divided into little squares, where you can tell she had work done. All I could think of was "OMG, you did this to your self". I felt bad for my reaction.
Later I found out most actresses in the 30-40-50s used to do those tattooed eyebrow . They looked good on screen, in real life they looked really weird.


----------



## Alligatorob

fuzzybuddy said:


> tattooed eye brows


I know a woman who has done this, not a movie star or anything.  To be honest I would never have noticed if she had not told me.  Her's looked fine.


----------



## Lewkat

I do believe that I had mentioned that I had many patients from the entertainment industry in the past, so I did not mention those names even though I did become life long friends with a couple of them.  Ethics won't allow me to elucidate further.


----------



## Colleen

Paul Newman


----------



## fatboy

JFK,at the airport he looked at me and smiled.like he did for everybody,but at the time it seemed like just me !!


----------



## Jackie23

Robert Duvall....he was touring the state capitol in Austin Texas the same time my husband and I were.

I didn't actually meet Prince Charles but while we were walking in a park in London, he and his people drove up to a building, he got out of the car and turned and waved at us and a few others across the street before he went into the building.


----------



## WheatenLover

Darn, I have never met a famous person.


----------



## Sylkkiss

I reviewed an authors book who wrote another book with Billy Dee Williams. I asked her to invite him to the place where I worked. She did and he came. We talked before his show and later at a reception. He's very funny and down to Earth. 
On another occasion, Patrick Stewart aka , Jean -luc Picard, visited when he was with the Royal Shakespeare Theater. I talked with him at a reception for the cast. He's not very tall but his voice is as wonderful as it sounds in films.
I don't know if anyone remembers the African group featured on an award winning album by Paul Simon but I met them: Lady Smith Black Monbozo (hope I spelled that correctly.)


----------



## Robert59

I ran around with a friend of mine in 1980 that his brother was founder of Dominos pizza.


----------



## NewRetire18

I was in a band that was hired for background music at a cocktail party for the premiere of 'Man of LaMancha', in a suite at the top of a hotel in Hollywood, approximately 1972ish. Peter O'Toole and Sophia Loren were there, and a lot of other people I didn't know. Later, played a lot of outdoor Cancer'OThons raising money for charity with Elvira and other TV people. Played in the Apple Valley Inn house band, and met the Sons of the Pioneers and Roy Rogers. Later, in a show band, opened the remodeled Alladin hotel in 1976, with Fabian (lol!), and lots of other TV personalities. HAHA...bet there are a lot of people that don't even know who these people were!! They're mostly all gone.


----------



## Devi

Lewkat said:


> Albert Einstein.  My boyfriend worked for him back in the day.


Wow. Do tell!


----------



## Verisure

* Jimmy Smith in Chicago about 1972.
* Robert Culp in Santa Fe about 1973
* Roy Emerson and Ken Rosewall in Albuquerque about 1974.
* King Carl XVI Gustaf and Syliva on their wedding day in Stockholm 19 June 1976.


----------



## officerripley

Amanda Detmer; she was a student where I worked.


----------



## Purwell

Princess Anne spoke to me once at The East of England Show, she said, "get out of the ****ing way!"


----------



## Verisure

Purwell said:


> Princess Anne spoke to me once at The East of England Show, she said, "get out of the ****ing way!"


I take it you exchanged e-mail addresses?


----------



## Della

Sylkkiss said:


> I reviewed an authors book who wrote another book with Billy Dee Williams.


Squee! Did you slide down the wall the way Diana Ross did in, "Lady Sing the Blues?"  I would have.


----------



## dseag2

Mine were more "past" celebrities, but I met Twiggy.  She was the godmother of a cruise ship and I worked for the line.  I spent some time talking with her because I had just watched a documentary on her life.  I am in the US but learned that she (at least in 2010) was still very relevant in the UK.  She was a beautiful lady.  I also met Lorna Luft.  I was assigned to greet her at the terminal for a cruise ship.  She had just flown from LA to Europe and didn't realize she would be performing that same evening. She was off her game but was still a real trooper.


----------



## palides2021

I met Prince Charles when he came to speak at our college. He was quite handsome and distinguished looking (in his late twenties, and before he married Di).

Also, others who came to speak at my college, and I attended their presentations, were - Jane Goodall (the gorilla lady), and Francis Crick (one of the discoverers of the DNA who received the Nobel Prize)


----------



## oldpeculier

Met some basketball coaches and players way back in the day at Campbell College Basketball Camp. John Wooden, Red Auerbach, Pete Maravich among others.


----------



## Mizmo

Dang! I haven't met any famous persons at all !!


----------



## Smiley Holly

Olympian Swimmer Katie Ledecky who I met when I was swimming at a swim club I was visiting with a friend in Maryland.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

@Della, I responded to this thread maybe a couple of years ago and don't remember mentioning Phil Donahue. DH and I were on the Donahue show, and he spent about an hour with us in the Green Room before going on the air. He was a very pleasant person and seemed to be really interested in us. Other celebrities/famous people I've met had an air about them that made me feel as though when they said hello, they didn't really mean it!


----------



## Nathan

Engineer Bill, not a huge celebrity but I thought so, at age 9.    I met The Kendalls(Royce & Jeannie), they were down-to-earth.  
I didn't actually _meet_ Alan Jackson per se, but was sitting within 5 feet from him, at one of his live concerts.   We made eye contact, although I think he was lookin' at my wife...


----------



## Jace

When I worked at GMU...Va.    ....( many moons ago)
Dexter Manley of the then Washington Redskins.
Got his Autograph for dh & son.


----------



## Shero

Many, but I do not kiss and tell


----------



## DonnyO

Greg Allman


----------



## WaskaleeWabbit

I spent 10 hours in a studio with Stevie Wonder in 1986 during the In Square Circle tour, and Oscar Peterson the same year and RUSH, Anthony Hopkins, and a ton more ( i was in the music business in my early 20s but got out because my 'boss' always tried to pay me in dope and i wasn't a dope smoker and dope doesn't pay the rent ) . My lucky sister had a friend who's dad was buddies with Paul McCartney in school so she would spend Xmas with the McCartney's in Barbados for 2 weeks at a time. I was super jealous.


----------



## exwisehe

none


----------



## Linda Doc

For many years I was a sports writer and was able to meet some pretty famous athletes, but the one I was absolutely awed by was Brooks Robinson, considered one of the best third basemen in MLB history. He and I spent a day together about 2 years ago for a story I was writing and I felt so honored since I had been a big fan of his since I was young ... he was a perfect gentleman and a great interview.


----------



## JustinCase

Never met anyone famous, did see John Wayne in home town at a parking lot where he was doing a quick interview and buying a six pack.  I saw the star of NCIS (Mark Harmon) at a counter reading his paper and having breakfast, left him alone to eat in peace.


----------



## Colleen

We were in Las Vegas years ago at Caesar's Palace and we noticed the security guards were blocking people from walking and they were making a path through the shopping area. We couldn't figure out what was going on and then we saw Michael Jackson being lead through. He was performing there. 

The other person I actually met was Paul Newman. I worked for a company that sponsored cars he owned and we were "working" the race at Mid-Ohio. I also met Mario Andretti, Bobby Rahal, AJ Foyt, etc. at a Indycar race at Pocono race track back in the 80's.


----------



## Lawrence

General Omar Bradley gave the company the 6/32 Armor a honor presintation because we were the best Armor Combat Support Command in the Army. I think it was in 1976 and we recieved some of new Army tanks to evaluate and test them on firing ranges with new weapons and types of ammunition.


----------



## Pookie

I met the Moody Blues (Justin Hayward, John Lodge, Ray Thomas, Graeme Edge) at a concert backstage in 1993 or 1994, I think.

Also met Greg Feith of the NTSB at the ValuJet crash in Florida. Ugh, that was an awful scene.


----------



## JimBob1952

I met then House Minority Leader Eric Cantor in a Brooks Brothers right after I moved to his district here in Virginia in 2010.  Does that count?


----------



## Liberty

Have met many famous people, and/ or dealt with their  organizations since the business we were in sometimes involved celebrities . I insulted Joe Montana...lol.


----------



## P A Tracy

Shirley McClain Had a good conversation with her after her one woman show. She was awesome   just talking about her life and career.

Richie Havens (gave him a kiss on the cheek)
Hillary Clinton spoke with her briefly, shook her hand.


----------



## JimBob1952

Never met them, but Shirley MacLaine, Warren Beatty and Sandra Bullock all went to my high school.


----------



## Geezer Garage

I used to commute by air from Steamboat to Denver 5 days a week when I worked for the local provider. Met quite a few over the 2 years I did that. Clint Eastwood, Cher, talked to Jill St.John for the whole flight. I think she was a little nervous flying in a small plane, very nice lady. Mike


----------



## Pappy

Johnny Cash, around 1952-3. Frank Duland, mayor or Utica, NY..sometime in the 60s. Republican convention.


----------



## David777

It is one thing to see famous people nearby, like at political rallies. However it is another to actually "*meet*" which I expected was what this thread was about. As in at least shake their hand, much less say something to them with them looking at you. On that count have seen hundreds of rock musicians at close range.

OK who famous have I met?  No one as an adult.  Never a celebrity chaser haha.
...well at about 7 years old, I met Mickey Mouse at Disneyland in Anaheim and before that when younger sat on Santa's lap.


----------



## Sassycakes

I met Rob McElhenney from "It's always sunny In Philly." His Mom and my brother-in-law are brother and sister. His Mom is a wonderful person. She had Rob 5 days after I had my daughter.


----------



## Ruthanne

I met Seals and Crofts in a store in Ohio.  I met a soap opera star in the 1980s.  Met Tricia Nixon in the early 70s.


----------



## Ruthanne

I also met John Waite of The Babies.  In the 1970s.


----------



## peppermint

Lara said:


> Yes, but the thing about Paul Anka that I wasn't impressed with was that he had about 2 hours before doing an important LIVE wholesome show (this was 1968) and reeked of alcohol, had rather drunken conversation during the pre show gathering...then later, during the show, he couldn't remember the words to the song. He had to lip sing the words he knew and turn his back to the audience as if to be singing to the other people on the stage for the lines he didn't know. This may be the norm today but back then (I was only 18) it was upsetting to see him be so irresponsible.


----------



## Sassycakes

*Reading this thread again brought back memories of 1974. My Husband had season tickets to the Flyers Hockey team from 1969 to 1976. One night we went out to dinner and at the table next to ours all the members of the team were sitting there.
My hubby got so excited that he went over to their table and told them he was a big fan of their team. He asked for their signatures. They all signed a paper and my husband was thrilled. That was in 1974 and they won the Stanley Cup a few months later. My husband framed the paper and gave it to our son. *


----------



## IFortuna

Mark Lindsay --those lips! 79 and still performing
Jack Nicholson
Warren Beatty
Chad and Jeremy
Joan Baez
Terry Melcher
Paul Revere
The Beach Boys
Andy Williams
Steppenwolf
Davy Crockett 
Aerosmith
Dennis Hopper 
Ryan O'Neal 
Leigh Taylor-Young
Frankie Lane
Michael Landon (so handsome)
Nicole Kidman (ran into her at the grocery store) (She is exquisite, truly beautiful)
Abe Vigoda
Warren Beatty
Sam Jaffe and his wife, Bettye Ackerman
Demond Wilson
Santana (one of the sweetest ever)
Grateful Dead


----------



## Michael Z

I don't think I have ever met anyone famous!  The best I can come up with is talking to the lead singer of some very local country music band many years ago. Generally, I avoid big crowds that gather around famous people, and the rural areas I have lived in have not been the stomping grounds of many famous people.


----------



## IFortuna

IFortuna said:


> Mark Lindsay --those lips! 79 and still performing
> Jack Nicholson
> Warren Beatty
> Chad and Jeremy
> Joan Baez
> Terry Melcher
> Paul Revere
> The Beach Boys
> Andy Williams
> Steppenwolf
> Davy Crockett
> Aerosmith
> Dennis Hopper
> Ryan O'Neal
> Leigh Taylor-Young
> Frankie Lane
> Michael Landon (so handsome)
> Nicole Kidman (ran into her at the grocery store) (She is exquisite, truly beautiful)
> Abe Vigoda
> Warren Beatty
> Sam Jaffe and his wife, Bettye Ackerman
> Demond Wilson
> Santana (one of the sweetest ever)
> Grateful Dead


I used to live in California and Nevada.  So many opportunities to meet a celebrity.  Mark and I did a little more than meet.  Just a little; I was only 17 he was 23. LOL  Met Paul Revere, Terry Melcher, Chad and Jeremy, Andy Williams,  I met in L.A.  Grateful Dead and Santana I met when I lived in Las Vegas and the (2x) Dead, Nicholson, Beatty, Hopper, Ryan O'Neal, Leigh Taylor-Young when I lived in Sausalito, CA.  Beach Boys, Frankie Lane and (Davy Crockett and I on a parade float together)in Reno.  Michael Landon, Abe Vigoda, Sam and Bettye Jaffe, Demond Wilson, Nicole Kidman, Michael Landon, and Peter Benchley (Jaws) in Bev. Hills, and Aerosmith, and the new Steppenwolf (1977 about) in Palo Alto.  Joan Baez in SF. There ya' go.


----------



## helenbacque

I had Danny Murtaugh and his Pittsburg Pirates baseball team for dinner at my house.  They were on the way to Atlanta where Danny was managing the  1972 all star team.


----------



## Sassycakes

I lived in the same neighborhood of Fabian, Frankie Avalon, and Bobby Rydell. Bobby married my sister's friend. My sister's boyfriend played in a band with them. After the movie Grease came out my daughter had lunch with Frankie Avalon. Oh, the memories.


----------



## peppermint

I don't know many....I do have a cousin....He is 
a star....If you want to say that....I haven't seen
him in many many years....He was such a nice kid.
As time went by, we never saw him when my parents
went by his mom and dad's house....I guess I was
a little older then my cousin....I think he changed his
name.....He is older now and don't even know what
happened to him....Some one told me they think
he is still singing.......   Jeez, he does have my father..s
name....unless he changed....He had many woman in his life....The only thing, I do know he was in the hospital a couple of years ago....Don't know what happened to him.....His parents are both deceased.
I do know that his sister is still living...Only cause my
cousin found her name......We had a lot of cousins..
They only one I still know is my age....We do call
every once in a while....My cousin now is trying to see
if she can have more cousins that are still living....I told
her don't worry.....Most of them are older then us....
Or have died already.....


----------



## Alligatorob

Just remembered another, Dick Cheney.  I lived in Wyoming in the 70s and he was running for congress for the first time, got to meet him.  

Obviously not a memorable experience.


----------



## RadishRose

peppermint said:


> ....I do have a cousin....He is
> a star....If you want to say that....


So who is he..... what's his name?


----------



## OneEyedDiva

RadishRose said:


> So who is he..... what's his name?


I was wondering the same thing but I'm thinking she doesn't want to share that because she wrote that he has her father's name. Perhaps @peppermint is not comfortable sharing that information. If that's the case, I understand.


----------



## RadishRose

OneEyedDiva said:


> I was wondering the same thing but I'm thinking she doesn't want to share that because she wrote that he has her father's name. Perhaps @peppermint is not comfortable sharing that information. If that's the case, I understand.


Oh dear I missed that; thank you Diva.
@peppermint, never mind.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

RadishRose said:


> Oh dear I missed that; thank you Diva.
> @peppermint, never mind.


You're welcome of course Rose.


----------



## Signe The Survivor

The only celebrity I have met and I really didn't meet is Tim Allen(Home Improvement, Last Man Standing), Buzz Lightyear) who is from the Denver , Colorado area . He was at a restaurant and when he was leaving I said hello to him and he waved and said hello back. Not really the long sit down meeting , but just glancing hellos.


----------



## Gardenlover

I dunno, I'm pretty famous in my own mind. If you meet me, you'd think so too.


----------



## Elina

Paul Young and his wife RIP ..on the escalators in Selfridges in London.


----------



## Alligatorob

Thought of another, Jerry Brown, gave the funniest keynote speech at an otherwise dull conference.  He would probably have done better as a comedian than Governor.  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jerry_Brown


----------



## Kika

I have met Carol Burnett, Anne Meara, Bronson Pinchot.  I was waiting to get into a taxi while the current passenger was paying.  It was Sam Waterston.  I saw Michael J. Fox often walking around the Upper East and Upper West Sides of Manhattan.

I stopped at a pub with outdoor tables for a pre-dinner drink and this man with beautiful white hair was sitting next to me.  We somehow started talking.  George Plimpton.

Like Lewcat, I met many celebrities/famous people at work.  They will remain unnamed. 

A funny story: One patient was walking the hall and noticed "famous person". 
Patient to Famous person:  Did anyone ever tell you that you look like So and So?
Famous person:  Yeah, I get that a lot.
Patient:  Too bad you don't have his money.
Famous Person:  Yeah, I wish.


----------



## JonSR77

I live in NJ, near NYC.  If you go to NYC a lot, you just are going to meet celebs...


Little Steven
Chick Corea
Walt Frazier
Sec General of the UN - Javier Perez de Cuellar
Lonnie Liston Smith
Reggie Workman
Richard Thompson


----------



## RFW

All my life on this side of the world, I have never ever met anyone famous, not even remotely.
Then I went to live in Thailand. Found out my next door neighbor was a famous country singer named Jonas Anderson. The guy's Swedish and he sings better in Thai than most Thai singers. I was not a snoopy type so we only talked a couple times.


----------



## Marie5656

*I briefly met Tony Curtis once. And many others. Back in the 90s, when Comedy Central actually featured comedians I won a pair of tickets to the American Comedy Awards. SO I went.  I ran in to Mr. Curtis (who was there because Jamie Leigh was nominated for an award for something..a movie she was in. She won. And later I passed him in a crowd..walked up and said "Mr. Curtis, you must be proud of your daughter"  He said yes, and shook my hand, and walked off, probably immediately forgetting the encounter.  *


----------



## Bretrick

Here is Bretrick, the most famous person I have ever met was Carlton Football Club player *Vincent* "*Vin*" *Waite*.
I met him after he finished his career at Carlton and moved to Tasmania to play with Latrobe and East Devonport.
I met him through my father who was born in Melbourne and knew many of the VFL footballers.
I met one time Australian Test Cricketer/Captain *Greg* *Chappell* when he came to Perth as administrator of the under 18 National cricket competition.
*Famous - *known and recognized by many people.


----------



## JonSR77

I have a fun story.  My mother met Burt Lancaster.  She saw him on a city street, with his new bride.  Burt Lancaster has been a professional circus entertainer.  All of a sudden, he pulled away from her and did a tumbling routine, all the way down the street, just to get a smile out of her.  

My mother said it was wonderful to see!


----------



## Sassycakes

I don't know if meeting someone when they are dead counts. Years ago a girl I went to school with died. We were really upset and went to the wrong funeral parlor. So I wound up paying my respects to Mario Lanza.


----------



## Lanny

Cybill Shepherd lived down the street from my best friend when we were in high school. It was around '70 or '71.  Cybill was on the cover of lots of fashion magazines but I don't think she had done any movies yet. Soon she would make a big splash in "The Last Picture Show".
Me and my buddy would ride our bikes around the neighborhood and we knew when she was home because her red Camaro would be in the driveway.  Being several years older than us we viewed her as the totally unattainable goddess. We were shy as heck anyway but always on the lookout to catch a glimpse of her.
Well, one day there she was standing outside in a white dress and we were thunderstruck! As we rode by we waved and couldn't believe it when she smiled and waved back! Then me and my bud did the unthinkable - we screwed up every last ounce of courage, turned around and said hello to her.  Cybill said hi and was happy, friendly, relaxed and very natural as we spoke to her for a minute or two.
Afterward we couldn't believe this beautiful blonde goddess had actually taken the time to speak to two mortal peons.
Couldn't wait to get to school the next day to tell all my friends. I never saw Cybill in person again.


----------



## Silent Rose

I have met Marlee Matlin of Children of a Lesser God and CODA movie fame at a special function for the deaf community where she was speaking/signing.


----------



## Robert59

Tom *monaghan* owner of D*omino's* pizza at one time. He has sold it.


----------



## JonSR77

Robert59 said:


> Tom *monaghan* owner of D*omino's* pizza at one time. He has sold it.


I did some deliveries for Domino's in the 80s.  I remember being back in the stock room and looking at the huge cans of tomato sauce and everything.  I read the labels and then suddenly realized that every single thing in that store had high quality ingredients, with no chemical preservatives, additives or anything.  I was actually quite impressed.


----------



## JonSR77

So, I a bunch of us, from college, went down to New York City, back in the fall of 1979. Our friend Jane...her family was very rich and her parents were out of town. So, we stayed at her apartment.

So, she says that she is going out to the local deli...to get cigarettes or something.

She comes back in 20 minutes or so and tell us:

*The Story of The Cole Slaw and Mick Jagger...*


Ok, so Jane walks into the deli, looks to find her stuff. In the corner is a familiar face. It is...wait for it...yes...Rolling Stone Mick Jagger.

_And..wait for it...he - is - eating - cole slaw!_


And Jane looks at him like "am I witnessing the coolest person on the planet, eating cole slaw at a NYC Jewish deli?"

And Mick Jagger looks back at her like, "what can I say? I like cole slaw..."


----------



## spectratg

I've seen a few famous people on airplanes when I used to travel a lot when I worked for the government (1967-1997).  Otto Graham and Ted Kennedy come to mind, although technically I didn't actually meet them. I've never been impressed by celebrity status of any sort.


----------



## JonSR77

spectratg said:


> I've seen a few famous people on airplanes when I used to travel a lot when I worked for the government (1967-1997).  Otto Graham and Ted Kennedy come to mind, although technically I didn't actually meet them. I've never been impressed by celebrity status of any sort.



I know this is incredibly dumb, but I worked for a non-profit and I used to entertain my boss by doing a comedic impression of Ted Kennedy.

Just for a joke. I actually liked and respected Ted Kennedy and the Kennedy family.

But it was one of my favorite impressions to do...


----------



## win231

JonSR77 said:


> I know this is incredibly dumb, but I worked for a non-profit and I used to entertain my boss by doing a comedic impression of Ted Kennedy.
> 
> Just for a joke. I actually liked and respected Ted Kennedy and the Kennedy family.
> 
> But it was one of my favorite impressions to do...


Please explain how to do an impression of a murderer.


----------



## Murrmurr

Who's more famous; Richard Nixon or Alice Cooper? (I met both)


----------



## hollydolly

I've not added to this thread because having worked in TV and film production, and with a husband who still works there  I've met a whole raft of  extremely famous people.. from pop stars, to film stars, to Tv presenter, politicians, authors ..you name it...


----------



## Alligatorob

Murrmurr said:


> Who's more famous; Richard Nixon or Alice Cooper?


Not sure, but I did once vote against Nixon, never Cooper.


----------



## Alligatorob

win231 said:


> Please explain how to do an impression of a murderer.


That would be illegal, but hey sometimes folks get away with it...


----------



## Knight

Met Muhamad Ali when he had his training camp in Deer Lake Pa. Not actually in Deer Lake but on the right side of Rt. 61 southbound between Schuylkill Haven Pa. & Deer Lake.  Strange is that the address was in Orwigsburg. The cabin where he had a ring to spar with was outfitted with the latest equipment at that time. 

Met Cher when she was performing in Atlantic city. She sure is tiny.

Last would Mike Tyson when he worked out on weights at a 24 hour fitness. I stopped him from doing squats with 240lbs. of weight on a barbell.  One of his "guards" asked me to step back which I did. The reason I stopped him was he had no buffer on the barbell to protect his neck from being pinched. He got the pad that is used for a buffer & thanked me.


----------



## win231

Murrmurr said:


> Who's more famous; Richard Nixon or Alice Cooper? (I met both)


One of them had a very big mouth & yelled a lot.
The other is a rock star.


----------



## Murrmurr

win231 said:


> One of them had a very big mouth & yelled a lot.
> The other is a rock star.


This one was my cut of meat:


----------



## fuzzybuddy

During the late 1960s, I was a Corpsman stationed in the Eye Clinic at the Naval Hospital in Bethesda, MD. It's the hospital the President goes to. One of the perks of being a member of Congress is a yearly physical. There are 435 Representatives and 100 Senators,  plus high ranking others ,and most  of them came to Bethesda. So I got to meet lots of them. To be honest, after the awe wore off, they all looked like insurance salesman. This was pre-Betty Ford, and there were a number of alcoholic politicians. But there were a few others when I saw them I thought: OMG!!! If *YOU'RE* the winner, what the hell was the loser like??????


----------



## Em in Ohio

Howard Hughes - He advised me to collect old mirrors and scrape the silver off of the backs.  He was quite out of his mind at the time.


----------



## GoneFishin

Met the Harlem Globetrotters at a local bar about 50yrs ago.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harlem_Globetrotters


----------



## Sassycakes

I just remembered my Husband was a big Hockey fan and had season tickets for the Philadelphia Flyers for many years. He got to see them win the Stanley cup 2 x's. Then one day we were in a restaurant and the team was there too. My Husband approached them and said our son was a big fan of theirs. They all gave him their autographs.My Husband was thrilled and framed the signatures.Of course he lied by saying my son was a fan because my son was only 2yr's old at the time.


----------



## GoneFishin

Sassycakes said:


> I just remembered my Husband was a big Hockey fan and had season tickets for the *Philadelphia Flyers* for many years. He got to see them win the Stanley cup 2 x's. Then one day we were in a restaurant and the team was there too. My Husband approached them and said our son was a big fan of theirs. They all gave him their autographs.My Husband was thrilled and framed the signatures.Of course he lied by saying my son was a fan because my son was only 2yr's old at the time.


They were referred to as the Broadstreet Bullies back then. The most feared player on that team was Dave "The Hammer" Shultz


----------

